# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  epiduralna - da ili ne

## milamaja

Drage curke, trebam savjet. Za dva-tri tjedna trebam roditi i iako mi je to drugi porod čini mi se da me strah više nego prvi put. Valjda sam zbog toga počela razmišljati o epiduralnoj. Pročitala sam dosta o tome i vidim da ima jako puno dobrih iskustava ali i onih loših tako da ni sama ne znam što da radim (i inače sam jako odlučna  :Smile:  .
Zanima me od vas koje ste rodile s epiduralnom da li preporučate ili ne. Trebala bih roditi u Petrovoj i ne znam na koji način uopće mogu i dobiti epiduralnu?
Hvala vam na odgovorima...

----------


## Thlaspi

ja se pridružujem pitanju...
prije par mjeseci sam razmišljala o epiduralnoj, a sad kad se vrijeme približava sve sam više za prirodan porod...

može neki savjet i mišljenje od onih koje su prošle epiduralnu ili znaju kakve medicinske podatke? :/

----------


## choko

Neki dan sam citala kako kod davanja epiduralne  zeni krvni tlak naglo pada i zbog toga odmah dobiva ljekove koji to sprecavaju.No cak i tada bebe u 10% slucajeva pokazuju znakove da ne dobivaju dovoljno kisika .Zakljucak:postoji rizik za dijete

----------


## Roza

Trenutno u Petrovoj ne daju epiduralnu jer nemaju igle za to - čekaju da im stigne nova narudžba. Eto samo da znate... takvo je stanje bilo 23.07. Je li se što promijenilo, ne znam.

----------


## mamažabica

Ja nisam rodila ali sam čitala da epiduralna može znatno produljiti porod (zbog gubitka onog prirodnog osjeta truda, kada tiskati, kako se namjestiti da olakšaš bebi), pa samim tim povećava i šanse za dovršenje poroda carskim. A jedna primalja mi je rekla da niti ne djeluje kod svih (vjerojatno ovisno o tome gdje te anesteziolog "potrefi")

----------


## ana.m

I meni se bliži drugi porod i baš zato što znam što me čeka, a prvi je bio dosta težak, se pomalo i bojim. Ali nikada ne bih pristala na epiduralnu.
Jedna cura koju znam je nedavno rodila u Petrovoj, 13.07. i 6 puta su je pikali i nisu uspjeli piknuti   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Danima nije mogla k sebi doći od glavobolje koju je imala zbog svega toga...Ne znam, mene toga ,malo strah. Kod prirodnog poroda ili bar onog gdje ne daju epiduralnu, boli sve do izgona, kad beba izađe zaboraviš na bol. Ali kod epiduralne, tek drugi dan kad sve popusti, krene sve boliti i kažu da jako...I nekako ne imati osjećaja kaj se događa, kada je trud...Ne znam   :Nope:

----------


## jenny

ja sam rodila epiduralnom u petrovoj,dr. je odlucila da ce mi dati,bez da sam pitala.plus to sam dobila drip i otvorila sam se valjda u roku od manje od sata s 3 prsta na 10.(beba presitna,ctg ne najbolji,cuvana trudnoca)

ne znam koliko produzuje porod,istina je da zena ne zna sama kad treba tiskati-taj osjecaj se manifestira kao pritisak na debelo crijevo,kao da vam je sila na wc.
osim sto je bebe imala iugr,s njom je sve bilo u najboljem redu.apgar 10/10

iskreno,ponovo bih rodila na taj nacin.

----------


## again

Ja sam primila epiduralnu na SD. Nakon 24h od pucanja vodenjaka bilo je ili to ili carski tj. ako ne uspije epiduralna odmah imaju kateter za carski pa je to ok jer u slučaju bilo kakvih komplikacija za bebu ne trebaju te posebno pripremat za carski. Bila sam strogo protiv epiduralne dok se nisam našla u toj situaciji. Ne znam da li bi je opet uzela iako nemam nikakvih posljedica od nje. I nije da nisam ništa osjetila- trudove jesam ali slabije, ali nisam osjetila sam izgon.

----------


## @n@

Joj, cure drage, dajte se pouzdajte u se, ne u ta s*anja.   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

upisi u pretraznik, vec je bilo dosta govora o tome. ja osobno ne bi. neznan jeli ti prvi porod ali uistinu ne boli toliko i mislim da ces bolje proc bez toga

----------


## petarpan

to zaista mora biti isključivo tvoja odluka.

ja sam na porodu dugom 19 sati dobila epiduralnu na 4 sata da se odmorim..trudove sam osjećala, ali blaže, noge sam mogla pomicat, al se nisam odmorila   :Grin:  

zadnja dva sata poroda sam odradila bez epiduralne i ponovno bih tako... bol je bila monstrumska,ali sam aktivno sudjelovala u samom porodu, nitko mi nije trebao vikat push,push, don t push...
i vjerojatno da opet mogu izabrat, izabrala bih tako...ako se porod produlji daj me pikni da dođem malo k sebi i onda makni da rodim kao eva

----------


## tibica

Ja sam rodila bez epiduralne, ali i bez dripa pa ne znam kako boli kada daju drip - a kažu da jako boli. Uglavnom, ja bi ponovo ovako. Bolilo je, ali sam bar osjećala svoje trudove i rodila prirodnim putem. Ne znam kako bi to odradila da ih nisam osjećala jer da su bili slabiji ja bi ih zanemarila i odspavala turu u kadi.   :Grin:

----------


## Looney

Moja frendica je bas jucer rodila i nakon dugo mucenja je dobila epiduralnu. Sa bebom je sve bilo u najboljem redu (jupi!), ali je ona morala na neki dodatni zahvat jer je imala vrtoglavice i jos neke simptome. Ja sam radala 20 sati i u jednom trenutku (slabosti) zatrazila epiduralnu, ali je bila noc i anesteziologa nije bilo. Sada mi je drago da sam imala prirodan porod. Dok na trudnickom tecaju je rekao da se moze dogoditi i da nemaju katetera za epiduralnu u tom trenutku (i ne mogu se nabaviti na svoju ruku, prije poroda). Sve u svemu mislim da, ako krenemo na drugo dijete, cu biti u istoj ovakvoj dilemi.

----------


## antigona

rodila sa epiduralnom, Petrova.
nemam nikakvih posljedica i meni je bilo ok.
neredoviti trudovi, dobila i drip
trudove sam osjećala, ali nisam osjećala bol, točno sam znala kad ide trud, vrhunac i popuštanje i disala sam kroz njih kao da je sve normalno.
2 doze epiduralne, kad sam bila otvorena, mislim 8 ili čak 9 cm, stopirana je epiduralna, nekih 30-45 minuta prije samog izgona, tako da sam aktivno sudjelovala.
opet bi je uzela.

----------


## milamaja

2 doze epiduralne, kad sam bila otvorena, mislim 8 ili čak 9 cm, stopirana je epiduralna, nekih 30-45 minuta prije samog izgona, tako da sam aktivno sudjelovala.
opet bi je uzela.[/quote]

A kad su ti stopirali epiduralnu pred kraj jesi osjećala bolove kod izgona? Meni su kod prvog poroda trudovi bili podnošljivi ali tiskanje, rezanje i izlazak bebe - strašno. Zato bih i uzela epiduralnu da me to manje boli.

Kako si dobila epiduralnu? Jesi tražila prije poroda ili su ti sami dali?

----------


## Švedica

Ja sam bila užasno "za" prirodan porod i plan poroda mi je bio takav, no uvijek postoji faktor iznenađenja koji kod mene nije izostao, nažalost, i morali smo promjeniti ploču. U boxu sam provela 17 sati i bila u totalnom deliriju bez trunke snage, stoga su mi predložili epiduralnu da sakupim snagu pred porod. Nisam osjećala trudove, i uspjela sam odspavati 2 sata! Kad je beba krenula spuštati se prema otvoru, epiduralnu su mi ukunuli skroz, tako da sam osjetila sve kao i svaka druga žena, i one zadnje najjače trudove i širenje zdjelice i pritisak na crijevo i nagon za tiskanjem.
Nasreću, nisam imala nikakvih posljedica, samo sam osjećala pomalo razočaranje jer nije ispalo kako sam si željela, ali pogled na moju zdravu bebu to lagano briše.
Sljedeći put bih opet prvo pokušala prirodno, ali ako bi se opet ovako oduljilo ili zakompliciralo pristala bih na epiduralnu opet.

----------


## antigona

dogovorila sam se sa doktorom koji me vodio u bolnici, unaprijed.
osjećala sam bolove izgona, ali to je bilo svega par trudova, rezanje nisam osjetila, 3 šava.
možda može ići epiduralna do kraja, pitaj.
da me je bolilo, je, ali sam znala da je blizu kraj i da ću napokon vidjet bebicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## disa

Malo glupo pitanje pred sam porod ali eto,sta vam je epiduralna,koliko sam skontala to je injekcija protiv bolova,a jeli to ide u kicmu mozda?Ja zelim prirodan porod ali ko zna...pa da se informisem malo,nekako me stah te u kicmu :/

----------


## choko

> Joj, cure drage, dajte se pouzdajte u se, ne u ta s*anja.


Mislim da nije sranje .Mozda nije uvijek za epiduralnu ,ali vani se rada s epiduralnom.
I isto se tako pitam (mozda ce ispasti plitko i glupo) ali zasto nasi "poznati" i mocni radaju s epiduralnom ,a mi molimo i nista.

Jedan primjer iz moje sobe.Doktorica (valjda je to bitno)je lezala krevet do mene ja sam trazila epiduralnu nisam dobila.Mogu reci da sam imala porod koji se pamti kao nesto predivno...na srecu.
Odlutala sa...no uglavnom tu doktoricu su posluzivali ,na svaki korak letili.Dosla je doktorica -anesteziolog  i u prisustvu "nas mama manje bitnih" pita da sta ju nije PROBUDILA pa da joj olaksa porod :shock: 
Toliko o njihovim pricama.Moras imati ili srece ili veze ili moc da ih sve tamo postrojis.
Zalosno.osobno znam i za osobe s "estrade" koje radaju  u RI      rodilistu s epiduralnom...i niko im nije rekao da to nije ok...ili oglusio na molbe.

----------


## Zorana

Nazalost, danas je to tako da novac radi cuda. Posebno kad ga treba upotrijebiti da bi se kroz neke zivotne puteve islo precicom. Na nasu srecu, kraci put najcesce nije i bolji put. 
Istina je da se "vani" radja s epiduralnom. (iako ne tako cesto kako se kod nas istice ili misli) Ali, isto tako je istina da ta epiduralna sve vise prestaje biti stvar pomodarstva i da se jako realno isticu svi njezini nedostaci. Valjda je sve stvar toga sta tko zeli cuti i kojim putem ide.

----------


## choko

Ma ja sam i sam neodlucna sto se tice epiduralne.Trazila sam ju na porodu,nisam dobila.Bilo je ok...tj. bilo je super ali ako am je trazila i  nije bil komplikacija zasto se oglusi na moje zelje.
To je samo jedna stavka ...a oni na sve ogluse.
Uzmimo to da me nitko nije pogledao od 10 i 30 pa do 16 i 45 kad su shvatili da cu ja roditi za pola sata.Sestre su samo prolazile,doktora sam vidjela ujutro i na pregledu prije poroda...sav u cudu "pa vi ste za radaonu"
Ma strasno...ali sam pametnija za drugi put.I nakon toga svega zelim porod kao prvi  :Grin:   jer sam imala odlicnu primalju koja je skuzila da sam vec luda od njihove arogancije .I skroz "otvorena" i izmucena od trudova sam se svadala s doktorima sto me nitko nije pogledao 6 sati.
...i nakon svega toga,nakon toga sto mi kazu da je     beba vani za pola sta "pametna"  doktorica kaze dajte joj drip.
E neces  mislim ja ...ja idem na stolcic pa ga daj sebi.
Prosla sam bez dripa i rezanaj...al ipak sa dva-tri savica na zelju gore navedene doktorice.Al ko nova nakon poroda 8)

----------


## ayla

pa eto da kazem i ja svoje iskustvo.
prije samih trudova i poroda zeljela sam da sve prodje sto je moguce prirodnije. na epiduralnu nisam ni pomisljala. no, nakon sto sam dosla u bolnicu, sporo se otvara i sto su me 'zalijepili' za ctg tako da nisam mogla ni prosetati nije bilo bajno. najgore je bilo nakon klistira   :Mad:  kojeg sam dobila iako sam im napomenula da asm prije par minuta bila na wc-u a i par sati prije toga. uglavnom, nakon klistira su me uhvatili takvi grcevi da nisam mogla hodati, disati, stajati, nista. na njihovom wc-u sam plazila po plocicama. dosla sam do stolice, premjestila se na stol (malo zadignut), nista mi nije pomagalo, i jedva ih uspjela priupitati za epiduralnu   :Smile:   hvala Bogu poslusali su me odmah i hvala im na predivnom anesteziologu. nakon sto je prva tura popustila dao mi je jos jednu dozu a uskoro sam i rodila, malo tiskala bez problema, osjetila kad treba, beba izasla van odmah nakon drugog tiska. na svu srecu, sve je ispalo predivno, nisam imala glavobolje i nikakve probleme. tako da sa mog stajalista podupirem epiduralnu svima koje se za to odluce. vjerojatno ima nekih svojih negativnosti ili rizika ali eto iz par prica drugih a i moje vlastite srecom ih nisam upoznala

----------


## milamaja

Da, slažem se da svi poznati dobivaju epiduralnu bez problema, a većina liječnica koje znam (ili žene liječnika, sestre, rođake) ni ne pomišljaju na porod bez epiduralne a čak ih se većina odlučuje i na carski. E sad, zašto mi obične moramo trpiti bol i plaši nas se s epiduralnom? Znam da postoje nuspojave ali...
U svakom slučaju ja sam još uvijek neodlučna i najvjerojatnije ću pričekati da dođem u rodilište i onda ću se odlučiti...

----------


## disa

jeli epiduralna ona injekcija u kicmu i crijevo koje izvuku gore na ramenu???

----------


## milamaja

da to je ona injekcija koja se daje u kralježnicu ali za ovaj dio o crijevi preko ramena baš nisam sigurna  :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

> da to je ona injekcija koja se daje u kralježnicu ali za ovaj dio o crijevi preko ramena baš nisam sigurna


ja sam imala crijevo preko ramena   :Grin:   od epiduralne. objašnjeno mi je da je to tu u slučaju da se zakomplicira pa da završim na carskom, kroz to crijevo bi mi valjda dali drugu blokadu...što li već

----------


## disa

Da,cula sma za to,to je u slucaju da ti trebaju povecati dozu ili da zavrsis na carskom.Ne svidja mi se to :/

----------


## patricija

ja sam rodila sa epiduralnom i imam super iskustvo.dobila sam jednu dozu i nakon 2 i pol ili 3 sata kad je popustila osjecala sam trudove doktor je stigao rekao da sam otvorena 9 cm i da jos malo pricekam i kad osjetim pritisak na crijeva da mogu tiskat.Sunce moje malo izaslo je na 3 trud vani a ja nisam ni pukla niti su me rezali.
Ja ti iz osobnog iskustva preporucavam

----------


## milamaja

> ja sam rodila sa epiduralnom i imam super iskustvo.dobila sam jednu dozu i nakon 2 i pol ili 3 sata kad je popustila osjecala sam trudove doktor je stigao rekao da sam otvorena 9 cm i da jos malo pricekam i kad osjetim pritisak na crijeva da mogu tiskat.Sunce moje malo izaslo je na 3 trud vani a ja nisam ni pukla niti su me rezali.
> Ja ti iz osobnog iskustva preporucavam


a kako si dobila epiduralnu, jesi tražila ili si imala nekog poznatog?

----------


## mahima

Samo da se složim da je epiduralnu u RH teško dobiti. Meni nisu željeli dati (iako sam željela - i imala potvrdu i pregled kod anesteziologa), jer sam kao bila već šest cm otvorena. A od tih 6 cm do porođaja je prošlo još 6 sati muke.
Dakle, mislim da epid. nisam dobila jer je bilo gluho doba noći, i doc. nije željala buditi anesteziologa.
 :Mad:

----------


## disa

> Dakle, mislim da epid. nisam dobila jer je bilo gluho doba noći, i doc. nije željala buditi anesteziologa.


  :Mad: [/quote
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivana b

Za sve one koje žele epiduralnu a nisu upoznate sa posljedicama, malo znanstvenih dokaza..

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=135&Show=1033
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=135&Show=712

----------


## iridana2666

Zašto se mučiti i izmrcvariti trudovima kada se možete lijepo odmarati dok trudovi šibaju ili odspavati (kao ja 8 sati u komadu). Skupljajte energiju za bebu i oporavak, sasvim je nepotrebno da ju gubite na trudove. Ja osobno ne znam niti jednu ženu koja je imala ikakve posljedice od epi, a i sama sam imala i spinalnu (1.porod) i epiduralnu (2.porod).

----------


## MGrubi

*iridana2666* super što nisi imala nikakvih posljedica, jer čisto sumnjam da bi imala taj stav da si imala moguće posljedice

zašto NE, jer nije bezazlena 
i ne volim svoju kičmu izlagati stručnosti tog anastetiologa (ljudski faktor greške)
i ne volim igle
i ne bojim se boli

----------


## maaja

> Samo da se složim da je epiduralnu u RH teško dobiti. Meni nisu željeli dati (iako sam željela - i imala potvrdu i pregled kod anesteziologa), jer sam kao bila već šest cm otvorena. A od tih 6 cm do porođaja je prošlo još 6 sati muke.
> Dakle, mislim da epid. nisam dobila jer je bilo gluho doba noći, i doc. nije željala buditi anesteziologa.


Mislim da ovo nije istina, gotovo u svakoj bolnici je moguće dobiti epiduralnu jer svaka bolnica ima dežurnog anesteziologa.

----------


## MGrubi

> mahima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da se složim da je epiduralnu u RH teško dobiti. Meni nisu željeli dati (iako sam željela - i imala potvrdu i pregled kod anesteziologa), jer sam kao bila već šest cm otvorena. A od tih 6 cm do porođaja je prošlo još 6 sati muke.
> Dakle, mislim da epid. nisam dobila jer je bilo gluho doba noći, i doc. nije željala buditi anesteziologa.
> 
> 
> 
> Mislim da ovo nije istina, gotovo u svakoj bolnici je moguće dobiti epiduralnu jer svaka bolnica ima dežurnog anesteziologa.


nisam sigurna u to, jer sam čula za Ši i Vž rodilište da nemaju na raspolaganju anesteziologa, nego ak je CR onda ga "posuđuju" s drugog odjela .-. ta<ko nešto

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mahima prvotno napisa
> ...


Svaka bolnica mora imati dežurnog anesteziologa samo je problem kod općih bolnica za razliku od klinika što ih nema dosta, jer ako je neka hitna operacija oni moraju biti tamo. Inače, anesteziolog dežura na svom odjelu dakle to je odjel anesteziologije, reanimacije i intenzivnog liječenja. 
Kod epiduralne je bitno da je anesteziolog s višegodišnjim iskustvom.

----------


## Felix

upravo tako, to sto postoji dezuran anesteziolog ne znaci da nije zauzet nekom drugom operacijom, carskim i sl.

----------


## elizabet20

glupo je da bilo tko ista govori o epiduralnoj ako ju nije primio.ona djeluje na svakoga drugacije....                                                                                   ja sam rodila u vinogradskoj i tamo te oni pitaju kada ulazis u radjaonu. jel hoces epi.ja sam ju uzela.kada su mi dali drip,mislila sam da cu umrijet.dali su mi ju kada sam bila otvorena 3 prsta i do kraja  me nist nije bolilo.super mi je bgio porod.mm i ja smo se zekali i veli mi dok;sad ce te roditi.2puta sam tisnula i mala je izasla.bez ikakvih komplikacija,tak da ja imam super iskustvo i svakom bi ju preporucila iz moje perspektive...
 :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

a zašto su ti uopće dali drip?
mislim ak te već rutinski kljukaju tom kemijom trebali bi biti fer i dodati tom kemijanju i epiduralnu

----------


## ivana b

> glupo je da bilo tko ista govori o epiduralnoj ako ju nije primio.


Glupo je da bilo tko išta govori o epiduralnoj ako prije toga nije proučio ništa o njoj nego samo zna ćinjenicu da ništa ne boli kad je primiš. Svaka čast onima koji ne misle na njene *nuspojave* za svoje tijelo, a pogotovo za *svoje dijete*.. Mislim,ja ne bih mirno spavala da znam neke znanstvene činjenice o epi. koje su u svakom pogledu negativne, a onda se u rodilištu svjesno odlučim za nju.
Dovoljno se malo potruditi i pročitati par tekstova o tome na Rodi ili drugdje..pa cure, mislim, ako vam nije teško i nemate pametnijeg posla..

----------


## ivana b

[quote="ivana b"][quote="elizabet20"]*znanstvene činjenice* quote]
Ovo sam zaboravila boldati..jer ako vas to ne razuvjeri, ne znam što će.
Mislim, to što se nekolicina cura koje su primile epi. javlja na ovaj forum i tvrdi da je sve prošlo ok, nije nikakav relevantni statistički podatak. A šta je sa svima onima koje su je primile i imale posljedice a nisu se javile sa svojim iskustvom?

----------


## ayla

drage cure,
nemojte me krivo shvatiti, najmanja mi je zelja ovim postom izazvati vecu polemiku ali samo sam htjela dodati jos dio svog razmisljanja na ovu temu. dakle, sve se, vjerujem, slazemo da je prirodni porod idealan i najbolji i ja bi ga najradje drugi put pokusala izvesti do kraja ako ikako bude moguce. 
pored toga ipak mislim da ne bi trebalo tako jako negativisticki i napadacki pisati o epiduralnoj, mislim da je to jedna od mnogih pomoci u nekim situacijama koja danasnja medicina donosi covjecanstvu. slazem se da kao i mnoge nazovimo to 'neprirodne' i farmaceutske (odnosno medikamentske) komponente donosi odredjene rizike. ali moram priznati ja u onim clancima koji su objavljeni na rodinom forumu (na koje je ivana b navela link) nisam nigdje vidjela neki relevantni statisticki podatak koji bi se odnosio na neke vece i znacajnije znanstvene studije. osima na par manjih istrazivanja. ta istrazivanja su mogla biti radjena i na uzorku od 50 zena. ne kazem da jesu ali mogla su biti. to sto je 'American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists' objavio neke svoje brojeve i svoja istrazivanja voljela bi da ih potkrijepe i podrze neke vece znanstvene organizacije pa da se onda moze reci da je to znanstveno i dokazano. realno, uzmite bilo koju kutiju lijeka ili cak vitaminskog pripravka i sve imaju posebna upozorenja i nuspojave. 
ponavljam, slazem se rizik postoji ali svaka zena ima pravo odluciti u tom trenutku da li joj je to opcija koju zeli da si na neki nacin pomogne i olaksa uz neki mali odredjeni postotak rizika.
 :Smile:

----------


## jenny

milamaja,
pitala sam svoju dr.,koja je prije radila u petrovoj,na koji nacin mogu dobiti epiduralnu.naravno,nabrojala mi je par stvari koje ste vec spomenule i rekla mi da ce me poslat u trudnicku ambulantu srijedom,kada tamo radi dr. blajic pa da cu njemu iznijet svoje zelje.

da napomenem,ne osjecam se losom mamom jer sam primila epiduralnu niti zato sto je ponovo zelim.
ne vidim kako si neke zene uzimaju pravo prakticki napadat one koje zele epiduralnu anelgeziju.[/b]

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=49

----------


## ivana b

> uzmite bilo koju kutiju lijeka ili cak vitaminskog pripravka i sve imaju posebna upozorenja i nuspojave.


Istina, ali taj xy lijek uzimaš TI i time djeluješ na svoje tijelo. Tvoje je pravo izbora hoćeš li ga uzeti ili ne. 
Kod epiduralne, njeno djelovanje utječe ne samo na tebe nego i na *tvoje dijete* u tebi, koje nitko ne pita za mišljenje i *nema* pravo izbora

----------


## maaja

> ayla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  uzmite bilo koju kutiju lijeka ili cak vitaminskog pripravka i sve imaju posebna upozorenja i nuspojave. 
> 
> 
> Istina, ali taj xy lijek uzimaš TI i time djeluješ na svoje tijelo. Tvoje je pravo izbora hoćeš li ga uzeti ili ne. 
> Kod epiduralne, njeno djelovanje utječe ne samo na tebe nego i na *tvoje dijete* u tebi, koje nitko ne pita za mišljenje i *nema* pravo izbora


A koje su to znanstveno utemeljene činjenice?? U medicini ništa nije sigurno pa tako ni da epiduralna djeluje štetno. Znam to vjeruj mi jako dobro. One fore da kičma strada od epi su za malu djecu... Dajte se prvo dobro informirajte ali ne na netu i kod nekih kvazi doktora, prije nego nešto "znanstveno izjasnite"

----------


## ivana b

> U medicini ništa nije sigurno pa tako ni da epiduralna djeluje štetno.


A haa.. znači da izvučemo zaključak: pošto u medicini ništa nije sigurno, isto tako možeš reći da ni epiduralna nije sigurna.

Kako se onda raspitati o štetnosti epi.? Kod svog ginek.? Kako možeš biti sigurna da je on pročitao baš sve znanstvene studije o negativnim/pozitivnim stranama epi.?

Ima jedna dobra rečenica koju ću citirati s idućeg linka.."novac je sljedeći nemedicinski motivirajući činilac za uporabu tehnologije u medicini" (misli se naravno na zaradu farmaceutske industrije)
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=144&Show=2076
..a ima ih i još

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U medicini ništa nije sigurno pa tako ni da epiduralna djeluje štetno.
> 
> 
> A haa.. znači da izvučemo zaključak: pošto u medicini ništa nije sigurno, isto tako možeš reći da ni epiduralna nije sigurna.
> 
> Kako se onda raspitati o štetnosti epi.? Kod svog ginek.? Kako možeš biti sigurna da je on pročitao baš sve znanstvene studije o negativnim/pozitivnim stranama epi.?
> ...


Tako je, nitko ne zna je li epi. štetna ili nije. Ako vas zanima sve o epi. onda se raspitajte kod anesteziologa a ne kod ginekologa jer on nije u tolikoj mjeri kompetentan da vam da odgovor na sva pitanja koja vas zanimaju a posebice o kontraindikacijama. U svakom slučaju ne osuđujem žene koje su se odlučile za epi. a naravno niti za one koje su protiv toga. Mislim da je važno reći kako od epi. nema opasnosti za bebu (netko je to spomenuo pa ga ispravljam) već samo za majku.

----------


## ivana b

Šta je najgore postoje opasnosti i za bebu - hipoksija mozga djeteta (nedostatak kisika) u 8 - 12 % slučajeva, prema istraživanju American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (na jednom od linkova koje sam gore navela)

----------


## maaja

> Šta je najgore postoje opasnosti i za bebu - hipoksija mozga djeteta (nedostatak kisika) u 8 - 12 % slučajeva, prema istraživanju American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (na jednom od linkova koje sam gore navela)


Ne bi se složila s tobom, probaj malo naći nešto iz stručne literature. Predlažem ti Kliničku anesteziologiju (M. Jukić)

----------


## apricot

Ne bih ulazila u raspravu, epi mi nikada nije bila opcija pa se nisam ni bavila informacijama vezanim za nju, ali bih se osvrnula na ovo:




> Ako vas zanima sve o epi. onda se raspitajte kod anesteziologa a ne kod ginekologa...


Na tečaju u Petrovoj gdje smo svojevremeno bili, doktorica anestetičarka je bila prelijepa mlada žena, puna hvalospjeva o analgeziji.
Išla je toliko daleko da si je dala za pravo trudnicama, većinom uplašenim prvorotkama, reći kako porod boli kao "amputacija noge na živo"! ( :shock: )
Kuriozitet je u tome što gospođica nije iza sebe imala nijedan porod   :Sad:  

Dakle, svaka "naučno dokazana činjenica" je saglediva iz više kuteva; jedan je svakako i vrlo subjektivan  :/

----------


## maaja

> Ne bih ulazila u raspravu, epi mi nikada nije bila opcija pa se nisam ni bavila informacijama vezanim za nju, ali bih se osvrnula na ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


To sam rekla zato jer je ipak anesteziolog taj koji daje epiduralnu a ne ginekolog i u tom području definitivno veći stručnjak od ginekologa. 
A što se tiče dotične gđice, ma to ne treba ni komentirati; pa mene svi straše od početka trudnoće kako porod užasno boli, pa kako boli kad te režu, šivaju.... kako se ne smiješ previše udebljati u trudnoći (ili pak da baš sad moram natući više kila).... Ne obazirem se na komentare, svatko od nas ima svoj prag boli ali i tolerancije. Zato mi neizmjerno smeta kada se pišu neke nebuloze o trudnoći (npr. da je bolje roditi u 7. nego u 8. mj. trudnoće i sl.) ili kada se trudnice straši sa epiduralnom.

----------


## medusa

rodila u Petrovoj i dobla 2 doze epiduralne. Hoću sam reći da kad sam dbila rvu dozu, nakon onih bolova od trudova (bila sam 4 prsta otvorena) mislila sam da me netko poslao da plažu da se izležavam i čekam porod. Super. Poslije nisam imala nikakvih problema, jedino moram priznat da me nikad nije toliko bilo strah u životu nego onda dok su mi gurali tu iglu u kičmu...Al opet bi ju uzela, bez nje je (makar za mene) ta bol nepodnošljiva...

----------


## Irena001

epidurarlna je bogom data- prvi prod u 3 truda rodila, 2 sata trudova.
Drugi porod također dogovoren za epiduralnu ako sve bude o do kraja :D

----------


## petarpan

ja se neću ni složiti, ni ne složiti, smatram kako je na svakom da se prvo dobro informira,te na temelju tih informacija odabere...napokon, treba biti svjestan i nuspojava,kao i dobrih strana...

za mene osobno, dobra strana je bila što mi je u 19 satnom porodu epiduralnom "omogućen" mali predah na 4 sata...sve prije toga,kao i zadnja dva sata sam odradila bez epiduralne...mislim da sam ipak skupila malo snage za finish...

----------


## angelina1505

Pa ovako! Kad sam ja prije četiri godine bila na tečaju u Petrovoj ne bi li otac mogao prisustvovat porodu, jedan sat je bio posvećen epiduralnoj. Taj sat je držala doktorica koja je anesteziolog. Lijepo je sve navela, zvučalo mi je puno više pro nego contra.

I, onda, jedan budući tata diže ruku i pita je jel' ona rodila s epiduralnom. Ona kaže da nema još djece. On ju pita hoće li roditi s epiduralnom, a ona kaže *neznam*.

I tako i ja odustala od toga, bilo je strašno, jako je dugo trajalo, al preživjelo se.

----------


## maaja

> Pa ovako! Kad sam ja prije četiri godine bila na tečaju u Petrovoj ne bi li otac mogao prisustvovat porodu, jedan sat je bio posvećen epiduralnoj. Taj sat je držala doktorica koja je anesteziolog. Lijepo je sve navela, zvučalo mi je puno više pro nego contra.
> 
> I, onda, jedan budući tata diže ruku i pita je jel' ona rodila s epiduralnom. Ona kaže da nema još djece. On ju pita hoće li roditi s epiduralnom, a ona kaže *neznam*.
> 
> I tako i ja odustala od toga, bilo je strašno, jako je dugo trajalo, al preživjelo se.


Tko zna kakvi su njeni razlozi. Ipak kao doktorica razmišlja možda na drugačiji način kao mi. MM je budući anest. pa kad sam ga pitala što misli da li da uzmem epi ili ne rekao mi je da je to moja odluka. Dakle, nije ni za ni protiv. Ja sam odlučila da ću uzeti epi ako se ne budem otvarala i ako me bude neizdrživo boljelo. Tako vjerojatno razmišlja i ta anest. kao i većina žena doktorica. Poznam stvarno dosta žena dr. i sve koje su rodile uzele su epi. osim jedne koja se tako brzo otvarala da ju nije ni stigla dobiti odnosno već je bilo kasno za davanje epi.

----------


## Frida

> epidurarlna je bogom data...



cure, kad čitate hvalospjeve o epiduralnoj pročitajte i priču s poroda Romy, kod nje baš i nije bilo tako divno...

----------


## petarpan

> Irena001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> epidurarlna je bogom data...
> 
> 
> 
> cure, kad čitate hvalospjeve o epiduralnoj pročitajte i priču s poroda Romy, kod nje baš i nije bilo tako divno...


kakava tužna i teška priča...
i pokazatelj koliko sve ovisi o psihi,pa i ta nesretna epiduralna...

----------


## MGrubi

blokada napredovanja poroda je posljedica djelovanja psihe, onba glavobolja i pad tlaka je posljedica epiduralne  8)

----------


## petarpan

> blokada napredovanja poroda je posljedica djelovanja psihe, onba glavobolja i pad tlaka je posljedica epiduralne  8)


a bome i pad tlaka može bit posljedica djelovanja psihe, znam po svom slučaju  :/ 
ja nisam zagovaratelj epiduralne, ali ipak mislim da osta veze imaju i ti njeni "nepravilni" kralješci.

cure koje ste se  čvrsto odlučile za obezboljenje, možda bi bilo najbolje da prije termina obavite i pregled kod anesteziologa

----------


## kikki

za nase rodiliste vrijedi ona-epiduralna priko veze tako da se iz radjaone uz zvuke ctg-a redovito cuju krikovi(nema ni kade ni stolcica ni nicega, ali su sa dripom siroke ruke). medjutim jedne veceri  na putu do wc-a cujem zaglusujuce bubanje ctg-a, no krikova nigdje. znatizeljno izduzim vratic i vidim zenu na stolu koja lista "gloriju". ona navodno radja....i sjetim se sebe u tim trenutcima kada sam urlikakala i grcila se  od boli na tom istom stolu samo dan prije i ne bi se s njom mijenjala ni za sto. zena je bila doktorica koja je radilaa u toj bolnici.

----------


## maaja

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Irena001 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne bi ovo uopće komentirala da ne ispadnem bezobrazna i hladna ali treba ponekad malo stisnuti zube. Epiduralnu uopće ne smatram "nesretnom"; ta kolike su je žene primile i većina ih ima pozitivna iskustva i onda se vi sjetite ove priče i stavite ju da ju sve prestrašene trudnice pročitaju.

----------


## petarpan

ja ponavljam, primila sam epiduralnu, ali,draga, treba sagledati obje strane...te "prestrašene" trudnice imaju pravo na izbor i odluku, ali i na to da se prije toga dobro debelo informiraju...
nas milion je dobilo epiduralnu i nije nam ništa, ni nama,ni našim bebama, ali i na taj milion dolazi ona jedna koja pamti posljedice i živi sa njima...mislim da tu romyna priča i nije najbolji pokazatelj jer uz sve što je prolazila, blokirana psihom i pikana više puta poradi kralježaka, čini mi se da je još i dobro završilo...

jel ti možeš svakoj od nas garantirati da baš nećemo biti ona jedna među milion. ne možeš. odluka je na svakoj ponaosob. zato ovdje ne zagovaramo niti jednu,niti drugu stranu, već dijelimo iskustva...
ona ljepša su i brojnija...o onim tužnima se rijetko piše...
pa,eto,ja mislim da bi "prestrašene" trudnice trebale čuti obje strane...
a ja zahvaljujem bogu što sam imala tu sreću da im onu ružnu ne mogu ispričati.

----------


## MGrubi

> [i većina ih ima pozitivna iskustva.


dakle postoje i negativna iskustva, zar ne?

i drip uglavnom nema posljedica, ali su moguće i nisu bezazlene
kad se donosi odluka treba se znati i + i -
i nije to "plašenje"

----------


## maaja

> dakle postoje i negativna iskustva, zar ne?
> 
> i drip uglavnom nema posljedica, ali su moguće i nisu bezazlene
> kad se donosi odluka treba se znati i + i -
> i nije to "plašenje"


Naravno da postoje i negativna iskustva ali ona su subjektivne prirode. Ja nisam ni za ni protiv. Ja idem na stolčić pa što bude.

----------


## petarpan

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dakle postoje i negativna iskustva, zar ne?
> 
> i drip uglavnom nema posljedica, ali su moguće i nisu bezazlene
> kad se donosi odluka treba se znati i + i -
> i nije to "plašenje"
> 
> ...


ne kužim, kako misliš subjektivne prirode?

----------


## marta

hoce rec da su umisljena....

----------


## MGrubi

> hoce rec da su umisljena....


pa i bol trudova je u biti umišljena    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maaja

Želim reći da svatko od nas drugačije percipira bol, događaje, iskustva a psiha tu radi čuda. Primjerice ako liječnici vide da je trudnica toliko izbezumljena i da s njom neće biti lako surađivati imaju pred sobom teškog pacijenta.

----------


## Zorana

Steta sto ta ista trudnica sebe uopce percepira pacijentom. :/ A sve da to i nije tako, uzimanjem epiduralne svaka od nas se itekako stavlja u polozaj pacijenta.

----------


## maaja

> Steta sto ta ista trudnica sebe uopce percepira pacijentom. :/ A sve da to i nije tako, uzimanjem epiduralne svaka od nas se itekako stavlja u polozaj pacijenta.


To je istina.
Ali ima nas svakakvih; najgore mi je kad netko od sebe radi žrtvu i sve dramatizira pa tako i u porodu. Moja sestra koja je inače veliki paničar i odmah pije voltarene kad ju samo malo zaboli glava je imala super porod (njezine riječi), imala trudove od 6 ujutro, došla u rodilište u 9 da bi nepuna 3 sata poslije imala svog mišića uz sebe.

----------


## petarpan

> Želim reći da svatko od nas drugačije percipira bol, događaje, iskustva a psiha tu radi čuda. Primjerice ako liječnici vide da je trudnica toliko izbezumljena i da s njom neće biti lako surađivati imaju pred sobom teškog pacijenta.


onda je subjektivna i bol rađanja bez obezboljenja.
ono što je objektivno,to je bitno. a objektivno jest da porod boli.kako koga i koliko tko ima granice podnošljivosti. i objektivno jest da je prirodan porod "najzdraviji" i najbolji porod,kako za majku,tako i za dijete..i objektivno je da shit happens pri porodu sa ili bez epiduralne..
složit ću se s tobom oko toga da zaista postoje žene koje vrlo teško podnose bol i iz takvih stanja se može izrodit svašta. u tom slučaju i jesam za epiduralnu. jer znam slučajeve žena sa niskom tolerancijom boli, isprepadane, padale su u nesvijest, gubile se, stiskale noge, nisu htjele tiskat...neke su završile na carskom, neke na epiduralnoj...

nismo mi ovdje da sudimo, niti da nekome držimo stranu.ponavljam po stoti put,svak za sebe zna najbolje.
ja ,osobno, nisam razmišljala o epiduralnoj. nakon 13 sati na stolu, iscrpljena ,gladna i žedna,kada su pitali, prihvatila sam. dobila sam na 4 sata...taj period sebi predstavljam kao period skupljanja snage za sam izgon..dva sata prije samog poroda sam odradila oipet bez epiduralne. i htjela sam tako. iako sam cijelo vrijeme osjećala i trudove i noge, nisam bila umrtvljena...ali htjela sam sudjelovati u porodu...htjela sam da bar za kraj moje dijete ne izađe ošamučeno...i da mi se ponovi ista priča, vjerojatno bih opet tako. ali to sam ja. jaka sam psihički (a bome i fizičkib
 :Grin:  ),potpuno svjesna svega oko sebe. nisam prošla kroz tranziciju. ja sam bila ta koja je doktoru govorila- ne valja, tiskam glavom, ajmo ponovo. prvorotka.
ali informirana o mogućim posljedicama uzimanja epiduralne za sebe i za dijete. u konačnici odluka je bila moja i samo moja. svjesno sam pristupila tome znajući što može i ne mora biti. odlučila sam tako jer mi je i samoj bilo jasno da nakon tolikih sati i njegova nespuštanja moram čuvati to malo snage za kraj. šuškalo se o carskom. njega sam pak potpuno htjela izbjeći. evo, ja sam, kažem imala sreće. i subjektivno i objektivno.
i nikad nikoga ne potičem na nešto za što znam da nosi moguće posljedice. informiram, upučujem i izražavam svoje mišljenje.
jer to što je meni sve prošlo super ne znači da će i svakom slijedećem.

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Želim reći da svatko od nas drugačije percipira bol, događaje, iskustva a psiha tu radi čuda. Primjerice ako liječnici vide da je trudnica toliko izbezumljena i da s njom neće biti lako surađivati imaju pred sobom teškog pacijenta.
> 
> 
> onda je subjektivna i bol rađanja bez obezboljenja.
> ono što je objektivno,to je bitno. a objektivno jest da porod boli.kako koga i koliko tko ima granice podnošljivosti. i objektivno jest da je prirodan porod "najzdraviji" i najbolji porod,kako za majku,tako i za dijete..i objektivno je da shit happens pri porodu sa ili bez epiduralne..
> složit ću se s tobom oko toga da zaista postoje žene koje vrlo teško podnose bol i iz takvih stanja se može izrodit svašta. u tom slučaju i jesam za epiduralnu. jer znam slučajeve žena sa niskom tolerancijom boli, isprepadane, padale su u nesvijest, gubile se, stiskale noge, nisu htjele tiskat...neke su završile na carskom, neke na epiduralnoj...
> ...


E ovo si lijepo napisala   :Kiss:  
Ja ne potičem nikoga na epi. nego ne volim kad se pišu netočne činjenice. MM je specijalizant anest. pa znam o čemu pričam kad kažem da psiha igra veliku ulogu u svemu pa tako i u porodu.
Bitno je detaljno se informirati pogotovo o onome čega se najviše bojimo. Ja sam za sad mišljenja i stava da ako sve bude ok, ako se budem normalno otvarala i izdržavala bolove da idem na stolčić, ako vidim da nemam snage - tražit ću epi.

----------


## MGrubi

> nakon 13 sati na stolu, iscrpljena ,gladna i žedna,.


a da si rađala asistirano u svojoj kući , s mogučnošću opuštanja u toploj kupki, mjenjanja položaja kako god ti paše, jela kad si bila gladna, pila kad si bila žedna .... 
nadam se da će bar moja kčer dobiti priliku birati i takav porod

----------


## marta

> ... ako vidim da nemam snage - tražit ću epi.


Znaci ti mislis da ce ti epiduralna dati snage?

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... ako vidim da nemam snage - tražit ću epi.
> 
> 
> Znaci ti mislis da ce ti epiduralna dati snage?


možda bi konzerva špinata bila bolja   :Grin:

----------


## ivana b

> Želim reći da svatko od nas drugačije ja . MM je specijalizant anest. pa znam o čemu pričam


I da li tebi, svojoj ženi, preporučuje epiduralnu bez ikakvog dvoumljenja?

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Želim reći da svatko od nas drugačije ja . MM je specijalizant anest. pa znam o čemu pričam
> 
> 
> I da li tebi, svojoj ženi, preporučuje epiduralnu bez ikakvog dvoumljenja?


Da, naravno, nikakve sumnje ne dolaze u obzir.

----------


## maaja

> Znaci ti mislis da ce ti epiduralna dati snage?


Da zato jer ti bol uzima snagu koja ti je potrebna, zato se tad i daje epi.

----------


## Frida

> ivana b prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maaja prvotno napisa
> ...





> ... MM je budući anest. pa kad sam ga pitala što misli da li da uzmem epi ili ne rekao mi je da je to moja odluka. Dakle, nije ni za ni protiv...


ovo si napisala par postova više pa sam ja malo  :/ jel na kraju preporuča ili ne?

----------


## maaja

> ovo si napisala par postova više pa sam ja malo  :/ jel na kraju preporuča ili ne?


Preporuča, da. Rekao mi je ono što sam i prije napisala; da ako se budem ok otvarala i trpila trudove onda mi ne treba ali ako budu vidjeli da porod ide sporije da ju uzmem.

----------


## MGrubi

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znaci ti mislis da ce ti epiduralna dati snage?
> 
> 
> Da zato jer ti bol uzima snagu koja ti je potrebna, zato se tad i daje epi.


psihički umor od boli ti oduzima snagu
no psiha se može ojačati mislima, autosugestijom, ne nužno kemijom

mame kojima je omogućeno da tokom izgona dodirne glavicu bebe (još u izgonu) potvrđuju u svojim pričama da su onda dobile snagu za još 10 poroda

jel taj dodir ima ikakvu kemiju za snagu, ne
to je bilo na psihičkoj bazi, kad stvarno znaš da treba još malo, poput maratonaca koji nakon 1400m zadnjih 100mn daju svaki atom snage iako ih sve boli, iako su na granici izdržljivosti, taj vidljivi cilj, taj vidljivi kraj otključava emocionalnu snagu

moje zlato nije bilo u školskom položaju, pripremila sam se na dug i bolan porođaj
imala sam snagu bez obzira na bol, prihvatila sam je

----------


## Frida

> ...ako budu vidjeli da porod ide sporije da ju uzmem


hm, koliko ja znam epiduralna može dodatno usporiti porod, nadam se da će ti se javiti cure sa linkovima gdje je malo detaljnije objašnjeno, ja sam na poslu pa nemogu tražiti.

----------


## momtobe

[quote="MGrubi"]


> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znaci ti mislis da ce ti epiduralna dati snage?
> 
> 
> Da zato jer ti bol uzima snagu koja ti je potrebna, zato se tad i daje epi.


Yeah, right.
A ako budeš jedna od mnogih žena koja se nakon uzimanja epiduralne osjeća klonulo, ako ti se bude povraćalo i ako ti skoči temperatura na 39 i treseš se čitavo vrijeme kao prut- vjeruj mi, lakše je podnositi trudove. 
Meni je bilo tako, ova priča par postova gore od Romy ja takva...
Epiduralna nije samo čarobni štapić kojom bol nestane, a ti se osjećaš super.

----------


## MGrubi

> Skoro svaka četvrta žena (23%) koja dobije epiduralnu analgeziju razvit će komplikacije. Jedna od neželjnih komplikacija je i smrt. Epiduralna analgezija za otklanjanje porođajne boli rezultira 3 puta većom stopom smrtnosti za ženu od poroda bez nje. Jedna od 500 epiduralnih analgezija rezultira privremenim neurološkim problemima kao što je paraliza, a kod jedne od svakih 500 000 epiduralnih analgezija to neurološko oštećenje ostaje trajno.
> 
> Ti ekstremno ozbiljni rizici epiduralne analgezije nisu česti, ali nekoliko manje ozbiljnih, ali ipak značajnih rizika su puno česći. 15-20% žena koje su primile epiduralnu analgeziju razviju povišenu temperaturu koja rezultira nepoželjnom potrebom primjene dijagnostičkih testova i terapija antibioticima za bebu. 15-35% žena nakon epiduralne analgezije ne može mokriti i mora im se kateterom isprazniti mjehur. 30-40% žena nakon epiduralne analgezije imaju satima i danima jake bolove u leđima. One su zamijenile odsutnost boli tijekom par sati poroda za jaku bol u leđima tijekom godine dana i dulje. 
> 
> Budući da je porođajna bol bitna komponenta normalnog tjelesnog mehanizma za napredak poroda, a budući da epiduralna analgezija eleminira tu neophodnu bol, epiduralna analgezija također eliminira i normalni mehanizam napredovanja poroda. Bilo je i za očekivati da će veliki broj istraživanja dokumentirati produženje poroda  kad žena primi epiduralnu analgeziju. Budući da je epiduralnom analgezijom onemogućen normalni porod, dolazi do 3-4 puta veće upotrebe forcepsa ili vakum ekstrakcije i najmanje 2 puta više carskih rezova nakon njene primjene. Te kirurške intervencije naravno nose svoje rizike i za majku i za dijete. Tako žene birajući epiduralnu analgeziju zamijene manju porođajnu bol s dužim porodom, a ako dođe do carskog reza i za više bolova nekoliko dana nakon poroda, te također za veći rizik za sebe i svoju bebu.
> 
> Dakle, epiduralna analgezija donosi mnogo ozbiljnih rizika za ženu. Postoje li rizici i za njenu bebu? Budući da nije vjerojatno da će i jedna žena odabrati olakšanje bolova koji nosi rizika za njenu bebu, ženama se ne govori da u 8-12% poroda u kojima žena primi epiduralnu analgeziju fetalni monitor pokazuje ozbiljnu fetalnu hipoksiju (nedostatk kisika u nerođenoj bebi). American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists, nakon saznanja o učestalosti kojom pri porodu bebe pate od hipoksije nakon što je žena primila epiduralniu analgeziju, preporučuju da sve žene kojima se daje epiduralna analgezija imaju stalni fetalni monitoring da bi se mogla prepoznati fetalna hipoksija.

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.belupo.hr/Default.aspx?si...Printable.ascx




> NUSPOJAVE
> 
> Nuspojave pri primjeni Lidokain injekcija najčešće se javljaju na središnjem živčanom i kardiovaskularnom sustavu. Ovisne su o dozi i mogu biti rezultat apsorpcije s mjesta injiciranja, smanjene tolerancije ili nenamjernog intravaskularnog injiciranja. 
> Moguće nuspojave središnjeg živčanog sustava su najčešće blage naravi (nemir, anksioznost, omamljenost, tinitus, prolazne smetnje sluha, smetnje vida, mučnina, povraćanje, somnolencija, parestezije), a u rijetkim situacijama (najčešće kao posljedica brzog injiciranja lijeka ili brze apsorpcije s mjesta injiciranja) mogu uslijediti i ozbiljne nuspojave kao što su konvulzije ili poremećaj dišne funkcije. Ponekad se kod spinalne ili epiduralne anestezije kao posljedica  neurotoksičnog učinka lidokaina mogu pojaviti simptomi prolazne radikularne iritacije, motornosenzorni i autonomni deficiti spinalnih segmenata ili u rijetkim slučajevima i cauda equina.
> Nuspojave kardiovaskularnog sustava su najčešće posljedica povećanja plazmatske koncentracije lidokain-klorida, a moguće su periferna vazodilatacija, depresija miokarda, hipotenzija, smanjenje minutnog volumena, srčani blok, bradikardija i ventrikularne aritmije što može dovesti do aresta srca. 
> Rijetke su alergijske reakcije, a javljaju se u obliku urtikarija, eritema, edema ili anafilaktoidnih simptoma.
> Ponekad se nakon intravenske ili lokalne primjene lidokaina može javiti methemoglobinemija.
> Osim navedenog, moguća je osjetljivost ili infekcija na mjestu injiciranja.

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  nakon 13 sati na stolu, iscrpljena ,gladna i žedna,.
> 
> 
> a da si rađala asistirano u svojoj kući , s mogučnošću opuštanja u toploj kupki, mjenjanja položaja kako god ti paše, jela kad si bila gladna, pila kad si bila žedna .... 
> nadam se da će bar moja kčer dobiti priliku birati i takav porod


a da sam, da sam...ali nisam...možda praunuka bude.
ja definitivno nisam utopista, tako da kod mene da je ovako ili onako momentalno ne pali...
jesam za to i veselim se tom danu,ali trenutno razmišljam u kratkom dometu sadašnjih mogučnosti.

vidim da se ovaj topic lagano pretvara u svađu, ja se zbog toga nisam priključila, pa ću se isključiti.
no, prije toga pozdravljam iznošenje činjenica za vas cure koje ste kopirale istraživanja i vas cure koje ne namećete svoje mišljenje kao jedino moguće već iznosite iskustva i informirate.

----------


## maaja

> a da sam, da sam...ali nisam...možda praunuka bude.
> ja definitivno nisam utopista, tako da kod mene da je ovako ili onako momentalno ne pali...
> jesam za to i veselim se tom danu,ali trenutno razmišljam u kratkom dometu sadašnjih mogučnosti.
> 
> vidim da se ovaj topic lagano pretvara u svađu, ja se zbog toga nisam priključila, pa ću se isključiti.
> no, prije toga pozdravljam iznošenje činjenica za vas cure koje ste kopirale istraživanja i vas cure koje ne namećete svoje mišljenje kao jedino moguće već iznosite iskustva i informirate.


Slažem se. osjeti se napetost i svađalački ton, bitno je da je svatko dao svoj komentar a mi se možemo složiti s njim ili ne ali na kraju će svatko postupiti u skladu sa svojim osjećajima.
 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ivana b

> no, prije toga pozdravljam iznošenje činjenica za vas cure koje ste kopirale istraživanja i vas cure koje ne namećete svoje mišljenje kao jedino moguće već iznosite iskustva i informirate.


Obzirom da je naslov topica "epiduralna-da ili ne", nije loše informirati i sa znan.stajališta jer su se na temu javljalu uglavnom cure sa pozitivnim iskustvima (pa da ne ispadne kako su to *jedina moguća* iskustva )

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> no, prije toga pozdravljam iznošenje činjenica za vas cure koje ste kopirale istraživanja i vas cure koje ne namećete svoje mišljenje kao jedino moguće već iznosite iskustva i informirate.
> 
> 
> Obzirom da je naslov topica "epiduralna-da ili ne", nije loše informirati i sa znan.stajališta jer su se na temu javljalu uglavnom cure sa pozitivnim iskustvima (pa da ne ispadne kako su to *jedina moguća* iskustva )


moram, moram   :Razz:  
a šta sam ja napisala ako ne to?!  :?

----------


## ivana b

samo sam komentirala - ne mora baš svaki moj post biti napadanje   :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

nitko nije ni doživio kao napadanje, već kao da se malo nismo skužili   :Grin:  

a ne sad stvarno, odlazim, odlazim,odlazim...  :Wink:

----------


## Irena001

> Irena001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> epidurarlna je bogom data...
> 
> 
> 
> cure, kad čitate hvalospjeve o epiduralnoj pročitajte i priču s poroda Romy, kod nje baš i nije bilo tako divno...


čuj, ja sam samo navela svoje mišljenje.
Moje tjelo, moj izbor  :Wink:

----------


## maaja

> hm, koliko ja znam epiduralna može dodatno usporiti porod, nadam se da će ti se javiti cure sa linkovima gdje je malo detaljnije objašnjeno, ja sam na poslu pa nemogu tražiti.


Ne trebaju mi nikakvi linkovi, tu temu sam detaljno prostudirala. Ja sam još uvijek pri svom stajalištu-zašto da boli jako ako može boliti manje.  :Smile:

----------


## maaja

> čuj, ja sam samo navela svoje mišljenje.
> Moje tjelo, moj izbor


Slažem se. U kojoj si bolnici rodila?

----------


## MGrubi

> Ne trebaju mi nikakvi linkovi,)


tebi ne, al nekom tko sad nabasa na temu će dobro doći

----------


## maaja

> tebi ne, al nekom tko sad nabasa na temu će dobro doći


Koliko sam shvatila post je bio upućen meni.
Ali svejedno, uvijek će biti polemika na tu temu i malo tko će odustati od svojih uvjerenja pa tako i mi  8)

----------


## Irena001

> Irena001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čuj, ja sam samo navela svoje mišljenje.
> Moje tjelo, moj izbor 
> 
> 
> Slažem se. U kojoj si bolnici rodila?


Riječkoj- dr. Cuculić osobno mi je davala i pratila u toku cijelog poroda epiduralnu. :D

----------


## alanat

ja sam prvi put bila jaaako hrabra i odbila epiduralnu
10 sati u boxu, 3 puta su me pokušali porodit pa nije išlo, beba je bila previsoko, tlak mi je pao, šećer su mi davali intravenozno, mislim, cijeli cirkus, kisik i ostala čuda
krv mi se prelijevala po oku 2 tjedna nakon poroda, a laktovi na obje ruke doslovce izguljeni od upiranja
kad su došli oni najgori "guzni" trudovi, nisu mi dali tiskat cijelu vječnost, umirala sam.............bila sam uvjerena 100 % da sam gotova i ja i beba...strava
inače, bila sam jako pozitivna,nadobudna i informirana spram poroda i imam vrlo visok prag boli
i kako da drugi put ne uzmem epiduralnu????

----------


## Taša

kada sam rađala Damiana dali su mi sami epiduralnu jer ni nakon silnog dripa i puknutog vodenjaka nisam se otvarala niti milimetra.Rađala sam u Petrovoj.Veselje je bilo da mi je epi. djelovala samo na jednoj strani tijela tako da na jednoj strani je bilo super a na drugoj sam sve osijećala.  :Laughing:  
Poslije nisam imala nikakvih komplikacija,tako da sam ju htjela i sljedeći put ali tad nije bilo potrebe

----------


## MGrubi

> j3 puta su me pokušali porodit pa nije išlo, beba je bila previsoko, tlak mi je pao, šećer su mi davali intravenozno, mislim, cijeli cirkus, kisik i ostala čuda?


pa ti rađaš, ne oni? kako misliš da su te 3x išli poroditi?
nisu ti dali piti?

----------


## Felix

jesi li imala drip? lezala vezana za ctg?
svaki porod je drugaciji, tako da se nadam da ce ti drugi porod biti ljepse iskustvo. ako pokusas izbjeci kemiju, ubrzavanje trudova i beskonacno lezanje, vec imas dobru sansu za to  :Wink:

----------


## Nea

Evo prijateljica koja je rodila prije petnaestak dana uz epiduralnu mi javlja sms-om da je jedna cura u Sarajevu nakon mjesec dana od poroda od epiduralne umrla  :shock:  :shock: 

Navodno je imala uzasne glavobolje, a u stvari cjelo vrijeme joj je curila mozdana tecnost te je obdukcijom ustanovljeno da je uzrok epiduralna.  :shock: 

Jadna zen  :Sad:  , ostalo je dvoje djece bez mame   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nea

Zaboravih napisati da im je ista doktorica radila epiduralnu  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

Nea. žao mi je

mislim da je najbitiji nedostatak epiduralne ljudski faktor

----------


## milamaja

Evo, kad sam već pokrenula topic, red je i da vas obavijestim što sam odlučila. 19.8. rodila sam prekrasnu curicu. Ni na sam dan poroda još nisam bila sigurna da li ću tražiti epiduralnu ali kad sam došla u rodilište na ctg i doktor je rekao da sam otvorena već 5 cm (bez ikakvih trudova) odlučila sam da ću ipak roditi bez epiduralne. Dobila sam lagani drip i za 2 sata rodila.
I svima vama želim tako lak porod!

----------


## MGrubi

čestitam na lijepom porodu  :D

----------


## vidra

čestitam   :Love:

----------


## Felix

super i cestitam :D

----------


## Arwen

ja sam apsolutno protiv epi ali iz subjektivnih razloga
naime alergična sam na lokalnu anesteziju a to sam doznala tako da sam
primila injekciju kod vađenje zuba i umalo otegla papke
a 7dana nakon sam bila natečena tako da sam samo mogla piti na slamku
pa meni epi,hvala ali ne hvala

----------


## petarpan

evo, u novom broju časopisa "mama i beba", na str.20-21 nekoliko iskustava o raznim načinima obezboljenja poroda.
ono što mi je najviše upalo u oko jest da sve priče, osim obezboljenja tens uređajem i porod u vodi u sebi nose i negativnu stranu obezboljenja...omamljene bebe, omamljene mame, padanja u nesvijest, potrebna pomoć babice kod tiskanja...
pa si pročitajte...

----------


## Točkica

Ja sam tražila i dobila epiduralnu 9 sati nakon što sam došla u rađaonu. Odmah sam dobila i drip jer nisam bila otvorena nimalo i krenulo je. Uspjela sam se odmoriti cca 2 sata a onda je epid popuštala tako da sam zadnja 2 sata svaki trud osjetila i prodisala. 
Moram reći i da sam osjećala noge, mogla se i okretati kada mi je bilo teško.
Rodila sam 17 sati nakon dolaska u rađaonu, nikakve posljedice epiduralne nisam osjetila , mogla sam i smjela odmah na noge, tuširanje odmah po dolasku u sobu.
Mislim da bih slijedeći porod ipak pokušala bez.

----------


## ana.m

Evo na početku ove teme sam bila protiv epiduralne. 
U međuvremenu sam rodila. Nisam tražila epiduralnu, završila sam na carskom i tražila sam spinalnu jer sam htjela vidjeti svoje dijete odmah!
Postupak je isti kao kod epiduralne, nije me boljelo ništa, anesteziolog je s obzirom na moje jako česte trudove sve obavio za čas i bezbolno. Odležala sam 24h i nikakvih glavobolja nisam imala. Sve 5. Vidjet ćemo da li će biti kakvih pormjena u budućnosti. A o trećem porodu ne razmišljam.
Sad koliko je to slično s epiduralnom kod vaginalnog poroda ne znam.

----------


## Felix

spinalna ide dublje od epiduralne, inace se bode u istu tocku.

ali razlika je prije svega ocita - carski je operacija za koju je NUZNA anestezija. ne mozes prezivjeti carski bez toga.

vaginalni porod s druge strane neminovno ukljucuje zdravu, normalnu i potrebnu bol koja se u velikoj vecini slucajeva, ako porod ide prirodno i neuznemiravano, moze podnijeti. u slucajevima kada je prejaka, postoje nefarmakoloske metode ublazavanja boli, takodjer uspjesne, a potpuno neskodljive. cinjenica da se kod nas cesto niti ne nude je sasvim druga stvar.

----------


## Nevenna

Ja sam trazila epiduralnu nakon 12h jer se nisam otvarala vise od 5 prstiju otkad su mi propukli vodenjak i bila sam jako sretna sto sam ju dobila! Glava me nije boljela, a ni leda. Ubod nisam osjetila.

Sljedeci put cu isto traziti epiduralnu!

----------


## ana.m

Mene su više boljele one male male injekcije protiv tromboze koje sam dobivala svaki dan nakon carskog, nego kaj me bolio ubod za spinalnu. To me zapravo uopće nije bolilo  :shock: . A možda ima puno i do anesteziloga koji je pazio da bude nježan...

----------


## alanat

*Felix, MGrubi*, malo kasno odgovaram, al nema veze, vidim da je još aktualno
 3 x sam kao bila spremna za tiskanje, ali beba nije išla van?! ne pitajte me kako, ja sam bila polusvjesna. ja tiskam, on ne ide. njihov zaključak je bio da je još previsoko i samo pojačavali drip. a jedan nadobudni mladi doktorčić je pametno zaključio" ona uopće nezna tiskat" na što sam ja ( jedva smogla snage) odgovorila" a vi znate!!??"- odmah je izašao i sva sreća nije se više vraćao. njih 5 se bilo skupilo oko mene, pipali mi puls, pogledavali se, mislim strava.meni je puls stalno opadao, pa su mi zato davali šećer, kisik, i ko zna šta još. ja zbilja nisam bila u stanju skoro uopće komunicirati. jedna doktorica je bila ušla i rekla svima" pa jel vidite vi koji su to trudovi??" strašno. meni je to sve ostalo u sjećanju kao u nekoj magli. i ne, nisu mi dali piti, a na dripu sam bila dosta dugo, jer su moji trudovi bili, kao, neučinkoviti, i vezana za ctg

----------


## alanat

još nešto
Alan je inače bio hipertoničan uz distoni sindrom (palac u šaci do negdje 8. mjeseca) I pedijatar i fizijatar su bili složni oko toga da je to najvjerovatnije posljedica teškog poroda, e sad.........
sva sreća, danas se toga više ni ne sjećamo, niti se želimo sjećati

----------


## mamma Juanita

> jedan nadobudni mladi doktorčić je pametno zaključio" ona uopće nezna tiskat" na što sam ja ( jedva smogla snage) odgovorila" a vi znate!!??"- odmah je izašao i sva sreća nije se više vraćao.


svaka čast   :Laughing:   .
ne znaš dal da se smiješ il plačeš...

----------


## Kate7

[quote="iridana2666"]Zašto se mučiti i izmrcvariti trudovima kada se možete lijepo odmarati dok trudovi šibaju ili odspavati (kao ja 8 sati u komadu). 
Bravo, kraljica si. Da bar svi u ovoj drzavi razmisljaju kao ti...
 ja sam isto cula da je jedina nuspojava glavobolja i eventualno bol u ledjima. Ja trenutno pokusavam srediti da u splitskoj bolnici dobijem epiduralnu/spinalnu, jer sam prvi porod jedva prezivila. Rodila sad dijete od 4,500kg]. Reci mi samo, koja je razlika? Da li treba unaprijed napraviti neke pretrage?

----------


## pinkbunny

Samo bih htjela citirati svog ginekologa koji je na moje pitanje o epiduralnoj odgovorio: "Zašto ne, pa živimo u 21. stoljeću"
Btw, ja želim da MM bude prisutan na porodu, pa baš nebi bilo zgodno da ja tamo urlam, ako to zaista nije potrebno, no da ne bude zabune epi želim zbog sebe, jer mi tolerancija boli nije baš visoka.

----------


## Zorana

Pripazi dobro i da ti se sminka ne bi razmazala. Ili da, nedajboze, ne uskladis boju slapica i spavacice. Ipak ce tu biti muz, jelte...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petarpan

po pitanju tolerancije na bol ja sam pekmez najteže kategorije, pa sam preživjela....kao i sve prije i poslije mene...

osim toga mišljenja sam da bol nije neizdrživa...ali svatko zna najbolje za sebe,zar ne?!

al ono po pitanju supruga što si napisala da "baš nije zgodno da ti tamo urlaš" mi je malo nejasno...
zaboga, rađaš, nisi na manikuri i nek zna da si žena koja na svijet donosi novi život...kroz znoj i suze..i urlikanje ako treba...nek cijeni snagu ženstvenosti koja će mu podariti potomka...  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

što se boli tiče, meni je ovo jako zanimljivo:

http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=164&Show=2504



> Drugačiji pristup porodu - činjenica da bol nije povezana sa strahom uvelike pomaže održanju naše kulture rađanja. Entonox nikad nije uveden u Nizozemsku i većina žena prirodno očekuje da će se moći nositi s boli. Još uvijek samo sedam posto svih žena koje rađaju traže epiduralnu analgeziju. U svakoj je ženi duboko usađeno vjerovanje da je bol potrebna kako bi porod bio siguran. Sposobnost žene da se nosi s boli smatra se njezinom odgovornošću za sigurnost njenog djeteta. Postoji “no nonsens” pristup boli pri porodu, kako među ženama, tako i među primaljama. U pet posto slučajeva ženama se daje petadin. Budući da žene moraju u bolnicu kako bi primile petadin, postoji prag tolerancije na bol. Petadin se ne smatra sredstvom za ublažavanjem boli već “sredstvom koje oslobađa porod” budući da omogućuje ženi oslobađanje od racionalne kontrole i kočnica.





> Prihvaćanje napetosti i straha kao normalnih dijelova poroda znači preuzimanje odgovornosti za svoje tijelo i sigurnost poroda
> 
> Kako bi porod imao normalan tijek, primalje moraju prihvatiti i prepoznati da je strah normalan dio poroda. Porod je nevjerojatan i neshvatljiv događaj, i poput smrti, ispunjava ljude strahom jer ga nije moguće u potpunosti kontrolirati. Primalje i liječnici moraju se suprostaviti strahu od nepoznatog. Liječnici u bolnicama pokušavaju se hvatati u koštac sa strahom pomoću kontrole, uporabom mističnih aparata i racionalnih procedura. Primalje znaju da je u cilju održavanja poroda normalnim, potrebno ne narušavati porod nepotrebnim intervencijama dok nema nikakvih komplikacija. Primalje su pri porodima kod kuće najjače izložene tom egzistencijalnom strahu. Nemaju mogućnost “sakriti se” iza aparata i pribora. Za primalju koja prisustvuje porodu kod kuće najvažnije je da se prepusti, a ne da pokušava upravljati! Ona mora biti svjesna normalnih napetosti i naučiti se nositi s njima. Na primjer, u trenucima rađanja žena može, svladana osjećajem straha, vrištati. Neophodno je dozvoliti normalnom strahu da izađe iz žene i ode poput oblaka na vjetru kako bi u idućem trenutku žena ponovno osjetila hrabrost! Od iznimne je važnosti ne poistovjetiti se s napetosti i strahom, a istovremeno ostati budan. To je posebice izraženo u zemlji gdje je porodništvo još uvijek jako medikalizirano i primalje rade pod teretom mogućih tužbi. 
> 
> 
> Razvijanje određenih rituala može uvelike pomoći pri osvješćivanju, preživljavanju i oslobađanju od normalnog straha. Primjerice, paljenje svijeće, slaganje instrumenata u određenom redu, masaža, pjevanje u kupatilu, meditacija ili kratka molitva... Mnogo je načina da se normalan strah i napetost smanje.


i slatko na kraju  :Smile:  :



> Promoviranje normalne boli pri porodu jest promocija primaljstva
> 
> U Nizozemskoj je i u današnje doba vrlo uobičajeno da se rađa bez ikakvih sredstava za ublažavanje boli. Slučaj kada žena treba sredstva za smanjenje boli smatra se nenormalnom situacijom, patologijom koja, u dogovoru sa ženom, znači da treba krenuti u bolnicu. Stoga je granica tolerancije na bol vrlo visoka. Ovo su neke od jednostavnih uzrečica koje nizozemske primalje koriste u cilju promidžbe normaliteta porođajne boli:
> 
> 
> *Bol je potrebna da bi porod ostao normalan!
> 
> *Usredotoči se na bol i primi je. Što je bol veća, jače su kontrakcije i brže će dijete izaći van!
> 
> ...

----------


## iridana2666

[quote="Kate7"]


> Zašto se mučiti i izmrcvariti trudovima kada se možete lijepo odmarati dok trudovi šibaju ili odspavati (kao ja 8 sati u komadu). 
> Bravo, kraljica si. Da bar svi u ovoj drzavi razmisljaju kao ti...
>  ja sam isto cula da je jedina nuspojava glavobolja i eventualno bol u ledjima. Ja trenutno pokusavam srediti da u splitskoj bolnici dobijem epiduralnu/spinalnu, jer sam prvi porod jedva prezivila. Rodila sad dijete od 4,500kg]. Reci mi samo, koja je razlika? Da li treba unaprijed napraviti neke pretrage?


Nisu mi trebale nikakve pretrage u svrhu epiduralne. Tu noć kad sam došla roditi, zatražila sam ju i dobila u roku od 15 min. Ako je trudnoća uredna, ne bi trebala imati problema. Ja sam prošla carski sa spinalnom i vaginalni porod sa epiduralnom i nijednom nisam imala nuspojave (bolovi u leđima, glavobolje..) a isto tako niti jedna cura (od onih koje su imale epiduralnu) koje ja znam. Sretno!!

----------


## dorotea24

> Pripazi dobro i da ti se sminka ne bi razmazala. Ili da, nedajboze, ne uskladis boju slapica i spavacice. Ipak ce tu biti muz, jelte...


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## banklorraina

Ja sam i "za" i "protiv" epiduralne, zbog vlastitog iskustva. Prvo dijete sam rađala 12 sati. 4 sata nakon početka trudova tražila sam sama epiduralnu, iako sam tek u rodilištu čula za to. Priznajem, da sam se uspjela odmoriti, čak sam i odspavala nakon toga 4 sata. Moj problem je bio taj da su me oni odlučili poroditi 12 dana prije termina, zbog manjka plodove vode u odnosu na veličinu bebe. 3 puta su me mazali onim gelom da me otvore i ništa. Dali mi drip i ništa. E pa nakon što sam odspavala nakon one gore navedene epiduralne, došao mi je doktor na viziti i rekao da će mi morati pojačati drip, jer da još nisu iznašli način kako da drugačije žena rodi prirodno bez trudova. E pa cure moje, ja nisam uopće osjećala trudove, tako me to fino umrtvilo da nisam znala kada da uopće stišćem, pa sam ja to napamet radila i nikako da to dijete izleti van. Drugi porod bio mi je bez epiduralne, jer sam se počela otvarati već u 32. tjednu trudnoće. Isto su me porađali 12 dana prije termina sa dripom, stime da sam nakon sat vremena otkada sam ga dobila osjetila po prvi puta trudove i bili su bogami bolni, ali sam zato nakon trećeg tiskanja odmah istisnula malu. Pa vi vidiite "za" i "protiv" i odlučite same. Na prvom porodu me je bolila epiziotomija, upravo zbog neosjećanja trudova, a u drugoj nisam to ni osjetila, osim ono šivanje na prvom i drugom porodu, iako su mi dali inekciju. Sreća da su mi dali anasteziju na drugom porodu, kad su skužili da mi moraju napraviti kiretažu, jer mi nije ispala sva posteljica, a oni me bili već zašili.

----------


## banklorraina

Još sam nešto zaboravila reći: 10 sati nakon poroda zabranili su mi da se sama ustajem iz kreveta i trebala sam zvati sestru, da mi ona pomogne pri ustajanju. No, kako su meni laiku to rekli, a nisu proslijedili dalje informaciju na odjel, nitko o tome ništa nije znao. Ja sam abnormalno krvarila i to je nažalost sve bilo procurilo. Zvala sam satima nekoga da dođe, čak i moj muž, dok nisam poludila i rekla da ću se sama ustati, pa su se kolegice iz sobe smilovale i išle po sestru. Ova kada je došla, počela je na mene galamiti "kako me nije sramota, kako to izgledam, što nisam stavila uložak i presvukla se....". Ja sam onako jadna od svega, usaftana, smrdljiva, (ormar prepun svih mogućih vrsta uložaka (vir 60, 70, 90, always sa krilcima, jednokratne gaćice; uglavnom uložaka za čitavo riječko rodilište) ostala šokirana i rekla da mi je nakon poroda rečeno da se ni slučajno ne smijem sama ustati iz kreveta zbog epiduralne, već da zovem sestru. A dotična sestra, gestapovka, mi je rekla: "Tko ti je kriv što si tražila epiduralnu!". Sreća moja, da je anasteziologinja bila super žena i došla me je posjetiti, pa sam joj to ispričala i žena se zgražavala na komentar, dotične školovane medicinske djelatnice. Ja sam se sama već bila ustala kada mi je došla ona sestra i onda je opalila na mene paljbu, nakon što mi je rekla ono gore citirano: "Sami ćete odgovarati za svoje postupke, jer ste se ustali prije 10 sati. Ja sa sebe skidam odgovornost. Brzo idemo pod tuš. "Pitala me je da li mi se vrti, a ja joj nisam dala gušta. Lagala sam, a mislila sam da ću se srušiti i pasti u nesvijest. Pripisivala sam to velikom gubitku krvi, a zapravo je to bila jedna od nuspojava epiduralne.

----------


## Noa

Uzela sam , bolje reći ˝sredila˝ si epiduralnu, jer je bogami još ne nude ako ne pitaš. U svakom slučaju, opet bi ju uzela, jer i ono malo bolova je bilo nesnosno...Mislim da svak treba sam procijeniti da li nešto uzeti ili ne. NE želim je ni hvaliti ni kuditi, meni je porod s epiduralnom bio sasvim podnošljiv i sijećam se da sam bila jako  zadovoljna svojim porodom i zahvalna lječnimcima u St. rodilištu kao i sestrama, svi su u mom boksu bili dobri(da li na to ima utjecaj što je i MM bio sa mnom, ne znam).Kad sam rodila, kad su me zašili dok sam ležala na stolu bila sam smirena, sretna, nije me bol satrala i znam da sam si rekla opet bi ovako, a ta misao mi je dovoljna da znam što bi drugi put i da znam što bi preporučila.
Naravno da uvjek ima rizika i da najobičnija operacija može poći krivo , kao i porod, kao isve u životu, ali to je onaj rizik koji moramo same procijeniti.Nitko nas ne može uvjeravati da je nešto za nas dobro ili ne. U većini slučajeva bude i s epiduralom sve ok, a nekad se zalomi i imaš priče s lošim isustvom. Ali ja bi definitvno opet s epid. pogotovo ako znam da je u bolnici  solidan anesteziološki tim koji ima iskustva.  :Kiss:

----------


## disa

Ja nisam trazila epi,dobila sam je bez trazenja jer su bolovi bili prejaki.Citavu trudocu sam govorila da cu roditi prirodno,bez dripa,bez epi...i to sam stalno ponavljala...ali...dobila i drip i epi i opet na carski. Da ne skrecem sa teme,dobila epi,uzela bih je opet i opet i opet i hvala onome ko je izmislio epi  :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Moja cimerica u rodilištu je rađala sa epiduralnom i kaže da ju je svejedno jako bolilo. :? 
Moje mišljenje: za prirodni porod nikakva epiduralna, za flašu dripa...hm, nije isključeno. Mislim da treba početi bez ičega, pa ako ne ide, tražiti pomoć.

----------


## UdavDave

> Mislim da treba početi bez ičega, pa ako ne ide, tražiti pomoć.


Da, nekak je ono najlogičnije obično i najjednostavnije   :Smile:

----------


## jenny

> Pripazi dobro i da ti se sminka ne bi razmazala. Ili da, nedajboze, ne uskladis boju slapica i spavacice. Ipak ce tu biti muz, jelte...


stvarno ne vidim svrhu da se nekome spusta i bude bezobrazan.

----------


## banklorraina

[quote="Elinor Mislim da treba početi bez ičega, pa ako ne ide, tražiti pomoć.[/quote]

Da samo, ako si otvorena više od 2 ili 3 prsta i normalno se otvaraš, kao što sam ja na drugom porodu, ne daju epiduralnu. Daju je samo ako si malo otvorena, slabo se otvaraš i porod dugo traje. Zato neke moje frendice koje su molile da im je daju, a porod je bio kratak, nisu je dobile, uz svo traženje.

----------


## Elinor

Mnoge žene koje su je tražile a nisu je dobile, na kraju su bile sretne zbog toga. Spomenutoj "cimerici" iz rodilišta su sami nudili epiduralnu uz obrazloženje: vi ste tako nježni, treba vam! :?  Žena duplo veća i šira od mene!   :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

guglajući sam naišla na obrazac za informirani pristanak na periduralnu analgeziju i nigdje se ne spominju rizici za bebu, a to je jako važno jednoj mami prije nego li se odluči na "bezbolni porod"...

http://www.obpula.hr/pdf/pristanak%2...ni%20porod.pdf

...a neki rizici ipak postoje
http://www.medicina.hr/clanci/epiduralna_anestezija.htm

----------


## elizabet20

banklorraina:
samo, ako si otvorena više od 2 ili 3 prsta i normalno se otvaraš, kao što sam ja na drugom porodu, ne daju epiduralnu. Daju je samo ako si malo otvorena, slabo se otvaraš i porod dugo traje

ovo nije tocno,ne odredjuju ti oni kad ce ti dat epiduralno,nero kad ti hoces.samo nesmijes bit otvoren manje od 2 prsta ni vise od 5 jer ako si otvoren vise od 5 onda ti ne daju jer je kao porod brzo gotov.
neznam u kojoj si ti bolnici rodila ali u vinogradskoj te pitaju,doslovno,jer oces epi.a ak ju sama trazis nema problema

----------


## dan

Moje iskustvo s epiduralnom je dobro i loše!

Samo da napomenem da je nisam tražila nego su sami odlučili da mi daju, zašto neznam  :? 

Dobra je u tome što bolova nema, već samo pritisak kao kad idete na WC. Tako da porod izgleda kao neko olakšanje, od epiduralne do poroda prošlo je otprilike 2 - 3 sata.

Loše što sama inekcija jako boli i dosta je opasna, tako da morate biti u trenutku kada vam ju daju potpuno mirna, ni disati se nesmije. Sama bol kratko traje, par sekundi.

Moje iskustvo poslije poroda nije bilo baš bajno, drugi dan nisam mogla na noge, kao da su mi istučene nisam imala snage u njima, polako je kroz par dana procirkuliralo, pa sam mogla normalno hodati. Posljedice su trajale još par mjeseci poslije, bol u kičmi, doslovno se nisam mogla sagnuti.
Iskreno neznam što je bolje ili gorje, trpiti trudove ili trpiti poslije bolove u kičmi

----------


## ana-blizanci

ja sam* protiv epi*!! rodila sam prvi put prirodno, bolilo ki vrag ali to je nešto šta se treba doživjeti i teška sam zagovornica prirodnog(osim u slučaju bolesti kada su  mama i/ili djete u opasnosti) .

----------


## madamare

ja sam i prvo i drugo dijete rodila skroz prirodno. porodi su bolili, ali sve se to da izdržati. čak mislim da su me trudovi više bolili od samog poroda.

----------


## franica

Slažem se sa svim što je mamma Juanita citirala nekoliko postova ranije vezano uz porođajne boli. 
Rodila sam dva puta bez epi. Iako su me trudovi opako boljeli, imala sam osjećaj da nekako sve to ipak kontroliram. Još uvijek si ne mogu zamisliti izgon ako nemam potrebu za tiskanjem - ko što ne mogu kakati kad mi nije sila   :Laughing:  . I još jedna stvar; mene je hrabrilo to što su mi govorili da se super otvaram i da dobro dišem pa sam si bila sva ponosna i važna   :Dancing Fever:  i nisam ni pomišljala na ublažavanje boli. I da, [u]*najvažnije* - kad me strašno boljelo uspjela sam razmišljati o onom malom čovjeku kojeg sve unutra stišće i gura i koji treba izaći kroz rupicu od 10-ak cm i zaključila da on, nesumnjivo ima teži zadatak.
Treće dijete bi trebala roditi za 10-ak dana i držite mi fige da ovaj put ne pokleknem pred izumima "moderne medicine 21. stoljeća".   :Kiss:

----------


## rinče

pitanje za mame koje su rodile uz epiduralnu:nakon što epiduralna prestane dijelovati da li ste  osijećale umor i ispcrpljenost od poroda ili su  ti simptomi malo umanjeni s obzirom da uz epiduralnu ne bi trebalo osijećati bol  na porodu?

----------


## (maša)

rodila bez i ne bi je htjela....nije ništa strašno a i ne volim igle..


od poroda me više strah bilo inekcije koju su dobivale cure u sobi (za skupljanje maternice)....ja je srećom nisam dobila   :Grin:

----------


## (maša)

> pitanje za mame koje su rodile uz epiduralnu:nakon što epiduralna prestane dijelovati da li ste  osijećale umor i ispcrpljenost od poroda ili su  ti simptomi malo umanjeni s obzirom da uz epiduralnu ne bi trebalo osijećati bol  na porodu?


jedna frendica rodila uz epi..sve trajalo 7 sati..nije imala nikakvih "posljedica".....a bila je umorna

ja sam rodila 14 sati od početka prvog truda i nisam uopće bila umorna...cure mi nisu vjerovale da sam rodila prije 2 sata kad su me dofurali u sobu....

a opet ja sam između trudova samo utonula u san pa sam se možda i odmorila   :Smile:

----------


## Pinkflower

Ima li netko ´´vježe informacije ´´ u Vinogradskoj bolnici daju li epiduralnu na zahtjev !!! Hvala

----------


## Pinkflower

Mislim na svježe informacije !!! Hvala

----------


## Lupko

Rodila sam prije 20 mjeseci,uz epiduralnu.Vodenjak pukao,ja zatvorena skroz.Pitali su me dali želim epiduralnu,pristala sam.Porod je trajao 25 sati,i nikako da se otvorim,ja sam odmarala,piškila na kateter!!Kod samog davanja epiduralne ništa me nije boljelo,jedino sam mislila na onu malu plastiku,da ju ne pomaknem kroz koju su mi tokom poroda dodavali epi.Smatram da je moj porod prošao prirodno,bez obzira što nisam svih 25 sati umirala od bolova.Bebu sam sama istisnula van,jer kad je dr.vidio da se počinjem otvarati prestao je dodavati epi.

----------


## rinče

ajme  izdržati 25 sati je stvarno za svaku pohvalu !

----------


## lelita

Dali  epi na kraju znaci bezbolan porod ili ne? To me zanima!! Ne znam dali cu pristati ali sam sa svojim gin kratko razgovarala pa mi ju je ponudio kao opciju.. Bas me strah!! Poroda sa ili bez epiduralne..

----------


## elizabet20

da.znaci.nista te ne boli.a trudovi se vide na ctg-u.

----------


## elizabet20

i daju ti u vinogr.epi na zahtjev.samo trazi kad dodes u radaonu

----------


## lelita

Super zvuci!! Jos cu sa ginekologom porazgovarat..Elizabet 20, jesi ti tako rodila?

----------


## rinče

ja sam definitivno za epiduralnu , međutim ono što mene sada  mući je da je nama anesteziolog rekao da se epiduralna daje samo kada je žena otvorena manje od 5 cm , što bi značilo da se treba doći u bolnicu dosta rano , jer ako se čeka doma da trudovi dođu na pravilne razmake od 5 minuta, kao što doktori preporučaju ,mislim da je onda već prekasno za epiduralnu .

pa me zanimaju iskustva žena koje su dobile epiduranu kada su krenule u bolnicu?

----------


## lelita

Da i ja sam cula da je tako, vezano za otvorenost od 5 cm. Sestra moje kume je rodila na epi al je ona isla na dogovoren porod..Ono, taj dan u toliko sati pa na drip valjda..Joj, tako me strah!!Idem 18.gin pa cu se jos raspitivati.

----------


## rinče

razgovarala sam danas da doktorom  za epiduralnu i kaže mi da ćemo vidjeti kad krenu trudovi ako budu jaki da ću dobiti , a ako budu slabiji da on ne preporuča epiduralnu jer može izazvati kontraefekt odnosno da se  trudovi još više  oslabe . Tako da više ni sama nisam pametna ....

----------


## bugaa

Imali odičnog gin na trudničkom tečaju....epi može odužit porod jer se trudovi ne osjećaju...tj zezne se prirodna njihova funkcija....veli da je epi dobar u slučaju da se žena ne otvara pa da se tak opusti sve i u tom slučaju ubrza...ali ak sve ide kak treba onda nije prreporučljivo....a i ne rađa se svaki dan....valjda se 9 mjeseci psihički dovoljno pripremimo da mora bolit pa se to nekak lakše podnese...uostalom neke žene fakat malo boli i po meni je glupo automatski uzet epi a možda i neće bit uopće tak bolno
nisam ni ja na čistom trebam rodit kroz dva tjedna....

----------


## Alkemicarka

Ja sam došla u rađaonu 4 prsta otvorena, trudovi su me grozno bolili. Tražila sam epiduralnu i dali su mi je. Osjećala sam dva sata trudove i pod epiduralnom, ne baš intenzivno ko bez, ali osjećala sam. Kad je bilo vrijeme za novu dozu već sam bila skroz otvorena i izgon sam u potpunosti osjetila, trajao je nekih 45 minuta. Rodila sam u nekih 10-tak trudova.

----------


## elizabet20

ja sam dosla u radjaonu otvorena 1 prst nakon 9 sati mojih trudova i nije bilo strasno.ali kad su me stavili na drip,umirala sam i trazija sam ju.u biti ja sam se brzo otvorila do kraja i rodila za 5 sati.i jos su mi rekli da nisam uzela epi da bi jos brze rodila.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Cura koja je u sobi bila do mene došla je u rodilište nekih 3 cm otvorena s laganim trudovima, uzela epiduralnu, uz drip otvorila se u potpunosti i onda kada je došlo do tiskanja - ništa. Nije osjećala ni noge, kakvo tiskanje. Pokušavala i pokušavala. Kada je postalo očito da ništa od tiskanja, isključili epiduralnu, pojačali drip na 40 kapi, napravili epiziotomiju u dva smjera (dvije epiziotomije), troje njih nalijegalo na trbuh dok beba nije izašla.

----------


## ronin

> Cura koja je u sobi bila do mene došla je u rodilište nekih 3 cm otvorena s laganim trudovima, uzela epiduralnu, uz drip otvorila se u potpunosti i onda kada je došlo do tiskanja - ništa. Nije osjećala ni noge, kakvo tiskanje. Pokušavala i pokušavala. Kada je postalo očito da ništa od tiskanja, isključili epiduralnu, pojačali drip na 40 kapi, napravili epiziotomiju u dva smjera (dvije epiziotomije), troje njih nalijegalo na trbuh dok beba nije izašla.


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

ovo je da se stvarno zamisliš

kako sam prošla i prirodne trudove i četiri sata dripa mislim da se trudovi majke prirode daju podnositi,prodisati i nipošto nisu nesnošljivi

no kad se već umiješaju liječnici s dripom...ne znam...mislim da bih radije uzela epiduralnu nego još jednom iskusila tu groznu bol....meni je stvarno bilo nepodnošljivo

----------


## mikka

ja sam protiv epiduralne, ali bome sam ju trazila nakon par sati ludackih bolova pod dripom. i nisu mi je dali, valjda se treba platiti  :Grin: 

nesto su me muljali, kao "evo sad ce doci netko da vas pregleda" a ja u transu. i tako sat po sat i na kraju rodila bez. i drago mi je zbog toga. sada bar znam koliko mogu bolova izdrzati da ne umrem  :Wink:

----------


## argenta

> kako sam prošla i prirodne trudove i četiri sata dripa mislim da se trudovi majke prirode daju podnositi,prodisati i nipošto nisu nesnošljivi


x!




> no kad se već umiješaju liječnici s dripom...ne znam...mislim da bih radije uzela epiduralnu nego još jednom iskusila tu groznu bol....meni je stvarno bilo nepodnošljivo


X! X! X!
Drip je katastrofa. Radije bih umrla nego opet kroz to prošla (ja bila 6 sati, ne ponovilo se...)

----------


## Tigi

> Cura koja je u sobi bila do mene došla je u rodilište nekih 3 cm otvorena s laganim trudovima, uzela epiduralnu, uz drip otvorila se u potpunosti i onda kada je došlo do tiskanja - ništa. Nije osjećala ni noge, kakvo tiskanje. Pokušavala i pokušavala. Kada je postalo očito da ništa od tiskanja, isključili epiduralnu, pojačali drip na 40 kapi, napravili epiziotomiju u dva smjera (dvije epiziotomije), troje njih nalijegalo na trbuh dok beba nije izašla.



Ja sam također dobila epiduralnu, pred kraj su mi pojačali trudove sa dripom, kad sam počela tiskati tj. kad je krenuo izgon, nisam osjećala noge, trudove (epiduralna mi je još jako djelovala), doktor mi je nalijegao par puta na trbuh, no u par truda sam rodila. Šivana jesam, i to dosta (po mojoj procjeni).

----------


## elin

evo curke i ja vam se javljam iako nisam na porodu imala epiduralnu. Naime, dogodilo se to da sam prekasno počela o njoj razmišljati, nisam uspjela dogovoriti, došla u rađaonu sa trudovima navečer, tako da su mi objasnili da ništa od epiduralne do jutra. Čitam ovdje neke postove i suprotno je od onoga što sam pročitala o epiduralnoj kao i o informacijama koje sam o epiduralnoj dobila. Dakle ovako, anesteziolog sa kojim sam o epiduralnoj razgovarala je rekao da nema nuspojava osim što se kod nekih žena razvije glavobolja nakon nje, te da nije uputno davati ju sportašicama (nešto zbog oblika kičme) i pušačicama, te ženama se nekim zdravstvenim problemima. Čitala sam da se pod epiduralnom žene i brže otvaraju, što mi je iskreno rečeno, s obzirom na ono kroz što sam prošla na porodu, logično. Kod mene vam je bilo ovako: u 8 ujutro s laganim trudovima, vodenjak još nije pukao dolazim u rađaonu. Pregledali me, vidjeli da sam otvorena 1,5 pp (to je negdje 3 cm) i poslali doma da se javim u 8 navečer. Nakon cijelog dana trudova u 8 navečer ja i MM krenuli u bolnicu. Ctg sada mjeri jake trudove, na pregledu i dalje 3 cm otvorena. 2 sata od toga trudovi bolni za poludit, urlam. Dolazi doktor, vidi na ctg-u trudovi jaki, pregledava me ista priča, otvorena 3 cm, vodenjak nije pukao. Onda mi je proparao vodenjak (ne boli) i stavili me u box. Tamo me pokušao proširiti i uspio na nekih 9 cm, ali sam se ja zatvorila, on je samo rekao "opet se zatvorila, neće ona do jutra" i otišao. Babica me polegla na bok, priključila na ctg i obilazila. Ja sam ulala da mi pomognu i sl., ne sjećam se više točno. Samo se sjećam da mi je u jednom trenutku prostrujalo kroz mozak ovo djete mora van inače ću umrijeti i tada sam počela tiskati. Na moje urlike je došla babica koja mi je vikala da prestanem tiskati, a ja njoj nazad da ne mogu. Onda je ona pozvala jednu krasnu ženu (babica ili doktorica ne znam točno) koja me je nježno dodirnula po ramenu i smireno rekla "okrenite se na leđa da vidimo što se dešava". Sve se to događalo unutar 1 sata (negdje od 23 do ponoći). Kad sam se ja okrenula, oni su počeli nešto vikati, svi koliko ih je kod bilo u rađaoni su se strčali. Ja sam rodila za 1 sat u 00:45 min. E sad, ono što ja mislim da se desilo je slijedeće: čitala sam da kod bolova mozak reagira na način da otpušta hormone stresa kako bi mobilizarao tijelo na obranu. Budući da mozak ne razlikuje npr. bol od loma od porođajnog bola vjerojatno je da će i tada oslobađati hormone stresa, a tijelo se braniti na najbolji način. Bez obzira što se radi o porodu mislim da je funkcija moga organizma da brani mene i održava me na životu, a moje je tijelo valjda odlučilo da je najbolja obrana zatvoriti se. Kad je moje tijelo odlučilo da zatvaranje nije najbolja obrana, odlučilo se otvoriti i izbaciti djete (i to 4 cm u sat vremena, što je jako puno). Zato mi je i logično to što sam pročitala o epiduralnoj da se žene brže otvaraju, jer se prekida veza između živaca kičme (koju prilikom poroda priklješta zdjelica koja je u nas ljudi zbog toga što hodamo preuska za porod) i mozga, pa tijelo radi svoje bez uplitanja mozga i hormona stresa. Ali to je samo teorija, ja nisam doktor, i možda taj mehanizam uopće ne djeluje tako. Inače, ono što sam počitala kaže da se epiduralna zatvara kad je žena spremna za tiskanje. Sam izgon mene nije bolio.

----------


## Paulita

I ja sma bila totalno protiv epiduralne. Bila sam toliko sretna i uvjerena da ću roditi vaginalno, da će biti vbac, da se nisam opterećivala s boli. U bolnicu sam došla jer mi je puknuo vodenjak. Dodatno su ga još prokinuli bez najave. Otvorena 4 cm, s trudovima koje nisam osjećala. I onda su odjednom krenuli oni jaki, bolni, svakih 5 minuta. Leda se ritnula u trbuhu i krenulo je. Kako me je stvarno odjednom počelo jako bolit, pitala sam za epiduralnu. I kada sam čula da stavljaju kateter u kičmi i da mi stoji to zabodeno u leđa rekla sam "ne, hvala". Iako mi je i doktor sugerirao da malo pričekamo, jer imam jako kvalitetne trudove i da bi mogla ubrzo roditi. I, stvarno, rodila sam dva sata nakon ulaska u box, bez epiduralne i bez dripa.

----------


## mama Jelena

Ovak - ja sam iskusila drip, drip+epi i prirodni!

Eh da sam za prvi porod znala ono što znam danas, ne bih se dala na drip, al što ćeš. Zato sam i preokrenula brda da za drugi porod dobijem EPI - i sve je bilo suuper, kao na sunčanju, bezbolno, osjećala sam noge i osjećala sam da beba ide i mogla sam tiskati. Nisu mi ukinuli Epi pred izgon, i još je dr komentirao kako "eto vidite kako se lijepo otvara, a kažu da neće od EPi" - u toj bolnici inače ne daju epiduralnu redovito...

E sad, unatoč svemu protiv epiduralne, ja se pripremila i za treći put da bih epiduralnu, ali me majčica priroda ugodno iznenadila i rodila sam prirodno bezbolno. 

Inače, vrlo vjerujem da za porod ima užasno puno veze sa kim ste, gdje ste, i da bi jedan educirani hipnotičar učinio strašno puno na obezboljivanju poroda. Ja vjerujem da mi je 3. porod bio bezbolan zato što mi je i 2. bio, pa makar umjetno...

----------


## Danchi

*DA* za epiduralnu! Ne boli, a to kaj imaš u kičmi, vjeruj da ti nije ni na kraj pameti nakon trudova  :Grin:  
Epiduralna se može dobiti do 3-4- prsta otvorenosti, za to se kasnije ne daje, nije stvar u plaćanju...

----------


## lelita

hej Danchi,Tea je preslatka!!   :Heart:

----------


## lelita

mama Jelena, imas pp   :Smile:

----------


## papak

znam da se ukljucujem dosta kasno i ponovo kao otvaram temu...
rodila sam 21.04.2007. u Vinogradskoj, prvu bebu...došla otvorena 5 cm, prodisavala svaki trud baš onako štreberski kako sam učila na tečaju i uz savjete dragih nam Roda...al mogu reći da mi je i to bilo strašno i da sam mislila da će mi se noge strgati...tako da sam na kraju ja hrabrica pitala za epiduralnu ( iako sam znala da je nema u toj bolnici!)...međutua, na moje iznenađenje rekoše mi da je imaju od 01.04. i ako želim da je mogu dobiti...tako je i bilo. Pojavile su se dvije prkrasne anasteziologinje koje su me lijepo pozdravile i objasnile cijeli postupak skupa s pozitivnim i negativnim učincima...potpisala sam nekoliko strana formulara i zahvat je krenuo:
sjela sam na sam kraj stola i morala se sagnuti što više prema naprijed- što je s onolikim trbuhom i trudovima koji su išli svake 3 min bilo jezivo...jedna od njih je dezinficirala leđa a druga mi je potiskivala glavu prema dolje i držala mi leđa da se slučajno ne pomaknem...prvo su mjesto uvođenja igle s kateterom umrtvili lokalnom anestezijom- što sam jedino osjetila, a onda igla-konjska!!!!
e tu je bilo problema jer igla je prolazila, a kateter  ne! i tako četiri puta za redom! rekoše mi da su mi kičmeni pršljenovi prezbijeni i da to možda neće moći proći! ajme! poludjela sam! a onda peti ubod i kateter je prošao! nakon toga osjećaj hlađenja uz duž kičme i nakon par min više ne boli ništa! poloegli me na lijevi bok i rekli mužu da prati trudove jer da sam prvorotkinja pa će to potrajati....ali...nakon pola sata i slučajne kontrole glavica je već bila na pola vani a da ja to nisam osjetila! prekinuli su dotok epiduralne i dali mi drip....izgon je krenuo! nisam osjetila bolove ali kunem se da sam osjetila kada trebam tiskati i radila sam to pravilno- s opuštenom čeljusti i bradom prema dolje. primalja Marijana mi je sve govorila i pomogla da ne popucam i da ne treba raditi epiziotomiju... sve je prošlo super! bili su divni prema meni! cijeli taj tim na čelu s doktoricom Jukić bio je za svu pohvalu! a i mene su svi hvalili da sam super surađivala. čak su me i pitali od kud mi svo to znanje i kad sam rekla dasam sve saznala od Roda rekli su da su si baš to i mislili... i znate što? baš sam se ponosila!!!pusa!!!

----------


## papak

i da zaboravih reći ono što vas najviše zanima:
1. nije mi pao tlak- iako inače imam jako nizak
2.nije mi se niti malo vrtjelo u glavi
3.mogla sam ustati iz kreveta nakon 2,5h mirovanja uz sestrinu pomoć
4.beba nije uopće bila uspavana- dapače! taj ni danas nije pošteno zaspao  :Laughing:  
5. nikakve bolove u kičmi nisam imala a niti nemam

i za kraj- zapamtite: to rade profesionalci a ne neki skorojevići!
vani je to najnormalnije, čak moraš potpisati ako ne želiš epiduralnu nego pristaješ na porođajnu bol ( dokaz sestrična koja je rodila u Parizu i šogorica u Švicarskoj)-jedino se kod nas radi neki veliki tabu i strah!
ps. na kraju krajeva svatko od nas ima drugačiji prag boli! ja npr. ni zub nedam popravljat bez anestezije, a o porodu da ne govorim!
one koje su to prošle znaju, a koje nisu nek se puno ne busaju dok to same ne osjete! pusa!

----------


## Felix

> vani je to najnormalnije, čak moraš potpisati ako ne želiš epiduralnu nego pristaješ na porođajnu bol ( dokaz sestrična koja je rodila u Parizu i šogorica u Švicarskoj)-jedino se kod nas radi neki veliki tabu i strah!


 :? ozbiljno? 
koliko znam situacija je obratna, moras potpisati da si svjestan mogucih negativnih posljedica epiduralne. pristanak na porodjajnu bol?? :shock:  to nisam nikad cula. pliz objasni malo detaljnije!

----------


## papak

> papak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vani je to najnormalnije, čak moraš potpisati ako ne želiš epiduralnu nego pristaješ na porođajnu bol ( dokaz sestrična koja je rodila u Parizu i šogorica u Švicarskoj)-jedino se kod nas radi neki veliki tabu i strah!
> 
> 
>  :? ozbiljno? 
> koliko znam situacija je obratna, moras potpisati da si svjestan mogucih negativnih posljedica epiduralne. pristanak na porodjajnu bol?? :shock:  to nisam nikad cula. pliz objasni malo detaljnije!


ma znam da zvuči čudno- i ja sam se zbunila- al fakat su mi to rekle! te žene uglavnom rađaju u klinikama koje su kao hoteli s 5 zvjezdica- nešto što mi nećemo skoro dočekati...i idu na to da se žena osjeća maksimalno ugodno , a bol je nešto što to remeti...i pazi sad- oni ti sve objasne kako ti mogu pomoći i također potpisuješ suglasnost ako želiš epiduralnu, ali ako ti tražiš sve potpuno prirodno onda također potpisuješ da se slažeš s agonijom kroz koju ćeš vjerojatno proći i da će tek na tvoju inicijativu oni tu agoniju prekinuti i olakšati ti situaciju npr. epiduralnom...ali postoji i razlika u tome što ako se ti odlučiš na prirodno oni su opet uz tebe i tretiraju i tebe i muža ko kralja i kraljicu! 
...a i nebi kad na svaku rodilju ispadne po jedan doktor i dvije babice koje onda imaju vremen i da te drže za ruku i da ti donesu vrhunski sendvič i sok i dr...a naša realnost je drugačija- jedan dr. i dvije babice na 15-tak rodilja u jednoj smjeni!
pa da onda ne budemo frustrirane?!

----------


## mikka

ne bi se ja bas tako igrala. mislim da je priroda organizirala porod sasvim dobro, a mi se cesto igramo bogova s raznim stvarima, pa eto tako su smislili i tu epiduralnu. to me podsjeca i na onu neku najnoviju foru da zena ima samo 2-3 menstruacije godisnje. ko voli nek izvoli, ja se ne bi zaje*avala s tim. 

drugi je par rukava sto je bolnicki porod pretvoren u "agoniju", zbog nedostatka osoblja, nehumanog odnosa prema rodilji i sve sile bespotrebnih rutinskih zahvata koji ometaju i otezavaju prirodan proces..

----------


## papak

> ne bi se ja bas tako igrala. mislim da je priroda organizirala porod sasvim dobro, a mi se cesto igramo bogova s raznim stvarima, pa eto tako su smislili i tu epiduralnu. to me podsjeca i na onu neku najnoviju foru da zena ima samo 2-3 menstruacije godisnje. ko voli nek izvoli, ja se ne bi zaje*avala s tim. 
> 
> drugi je par rukava sto je bolnicki porod pretvoren u "agoniju", zbog nedostatka osoblja, nehumanog odnosa prema rodilji i sve sile bespotrebnih rutinskih zahvata koji ometaju i otezavaju prirodan proces..


da...imaš pravo! ali uzmi npr. našu krajnju desnicu i "obožavane mi" kojekakve popeke koji isto tako smatraju igranje malih bogova i kad je riječ o npr. umjetnoj oplodnji ili pak prekidu trudnoće čak i kad je to za ženino dobro ili je plod deformiran...možda nema veze jedno s drugim ali svijet i medicina idu dalje...koliko pomažu toliko vjerovatno i odmažu! na čovjeku je, barem u našem zapadnom svijetu pravo da odluči što želi a što ne- tako i s tom epiduralnom. jednostavno dati svakoj ženi da u tom delikatnom intimnom trenutku sama izabere!
moja mama nas je rodila četvero- i sve do jednog u veeeelikim porodnim mukama! ja pamtim samo jednu stvar koju mi je rekla nakon što sam je zadnji put poljubila i ostavila u čekaoni ispred rađaone- kčeri, ako je možeš dobiti ne razmišljaj i ne odbijaj! taj ubod u leđa ćeš zaboraviti jako brzo, a ako si genetski na mene- prirodni porod nećeš nikada! te koje pričaju da nakon što uzmeš svoje čedo u ruke sve zaboraviš- e te te muljaju! tako nešto se ne zaboravlja nikada! neke se čak ne odlučuju na drugo dijete zbog straha i proživljene boli!
ako vjerujem nekome onda je to moja mama koju obožavam i koja je vjerovatno najrealnija i najhrabrija osoba koju znam...
pa sad...kako tko voli!
a ja znam samo jedno- idući porod-OPET EPIDURALNA!!!!
-osim ako me nešto ne spriječi, a i to je opet sve u Božjim rukama...on zna što je najbolje za svakoga od nas! 
pusa moje dame!

----------


## Felix

papak, cini mi se da se radi o privatnim klinikama  :Idea:  naime, privatne klinike u svijetu uglavnom sluze za elektivne carske par tjedana prije termina, vaginalni porod ide obavezno uz epiduralnu, za prirodni porod su culi, ali prakticiraju ga vrlo rijetko - stopa intervencija u privatnim klinikama je uvijek veca nego u drzavnim. 
u takvim uvjetima, logicno mi zvuci da nagovaraju zene na epiduralnu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

> moja mama nas je rodila četvero- i sve do jednog u veeeelikim porodnim mukama! ja pamtim samo jednu stvar koju mi je rekla nakon što sam je zadnji put poljubila i ostavila u čekaoni ispred rađaone- kčeri, ako je možeš dobiti ne razmišljaj i ne odbijaj! taj ubod u leđa ćeš zaboraviti jako brzo, a ako si genetski na mene- prirodni porod nećeš nikada!


tvoja mama je imala 4 prirodna poroda u našim bolnicama  :? 

pazi: prirodni porod nije naš bolnički vaginalni porod (klistir, drip, rezanje, ležanje i porod na leđima   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

prirodni porod je: bez ičeg (drip, klistir, rezanje)
položaj tijela žena sama bira, rađanje uglavnom u čućnju , na stolčiću, u vodi ili klećeći

----------


## papak

> papak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja mama nas je rodila četvero- i sve do jednog u veeeelikim porodnim mukama! ja pamtim samo jednu stvar koju mi je rekla nakon što sam je zadnji put poljubila i ostavila u čekaoni ispred rađaone- kčeri, ako je možeš dobiti ne razmišljaj i ne odbijaj! taj ubod u leđa ćeš zaboraviti jako brzo, a ako si genetski na mene- prirodni porod nećeš nikada!
> 
> 
> tvoja mama je imala 4 prirodna poroda u našim bolnicama  :? 
> 
> pazi: prirodni porod nije naš bolnički vaginalni porod (klistir, drip, rezanje, ležanje i porod na leđima   )
> ...


ma ok- ne treba me hvatati za riječ. imala je vaginalni porod ako ćemo doslovno ( jer  npr. ne postoji oralni  :Laughing:  )... i ja sam se pripremala za Rijeku i stolčić pa sam na kraju odustala. a znaš zašto? jer su mi trebali oni usr...novci koje daje gosp. Bandić i grad Zagreb!  :Laughing:  
eto, na žalost kod mene je PRAKTIČNOST u svakom slučaju prevagnula! 
i nije mi ni najmanje žao...al bilo bi npr super kad bi rađale na stolčiću s epiduralnom! :D kombinacija za popiz...!

----------


## papak

> papak, cini mi se da se radi o privatnim klinikama  naime, privatne klinike u svijetu uglavnom sluze za elektivne carske par tjedana prije termina, vaginalni porod ide obavezno uz epiduralnu, za prirodni porod su culi, ali prakticiraju ga vrlo rijetko - stopa intervencija u privatnim klinikama je uvijek veca nego u drzavnim. 
> u takvim uvjetima, logicno mi zvuci da nagovaraju zene na epiduralnu


evo me! ne...upravo to sam i ja pitala za Švicarsku-i kaže mi da to nije nikakva privatna klinika( jer za nju navodno nije ni imala para), već nešto kao naša Petrova-dakle centar u kojem se i čuvaju trudnoće, i porađaju, i opođuju i operiraju- u pravom smislu riječi klinika za žene i materinstvo! al je tretman ko što naša elita priča u intervjuima -kad odlaze rodit male pl.nasljednike negdje van i to onda i plate...

----------


## lelita

Sestra mm je rodila u Svicarskoj, inace tamo zivi i radi i znam da mi je pricala da imas pravi izbora kako ces roditi..Ono,s muzicem na kreveticu uz aromaterapi i tim shemama..Izabrala je porod na klasicnom stolu i epiduralnu. Sutradan isla kuci!! Stvarno sam pozaboravljala detalje al znam da mi je nabrajala nekakve ideje koje kod nas godinam jos nece doci. Ja ostala u najmanju ruku zatecena!!
E sad..ne bi se petljala previse i pametarila vezano za epiduralnu, nisam anesteziolog..sve nosi nekakve rizike pa cak i najprirodniji porodjaj.
Ja sam blizu termina i stvarno razmisljam o epiduralnoj ne toliko iz kukavicluka koliko zelim da to bude najmanje moguce bolno. Ako vec moze biti?! I ne znam cega me vise strah poroda sa ili bez epiduralne. Zato, neka si svako sam odabere. Najbitnije da nam svima porod bude lagan, brz i sretan. I da bebe budu zdrave.
Sve drugo je nebitno..
Nepotrebno se prepucavati zasto ju uzeti ili ne. Svatko odlucuje za sebe.
Sretnoooo!!!  :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

> al bilo bi npr super kad bi rađale na stolčiću s epiduralnom


mislim da nije moguće
jer epiduralna ide u kičmu i mislim da slobodno kretanje kičme tokom poroda .... nisam sigurna u ovo

----------


## sirius

> [ : )... i ja sam se pripremala za Rijeku i stolčić pa sam na kraju odustala. a znaš zašto? jer su mi trebali oni usr...novci koje daje gosp. Bandić i grad Zagreb!  
> eto, na žalost kod mene je PRAKTIČNOST u svakom slučaju prevagnula! 
> i nije mi ni najmanje žao...al bilo bi npr super kad bi rađale na stolčiću s epiduralnom! :D kombinacija za popiz...!


Važno je prebivalište dijeteta ,a ne lokacija na kojoj je rođeno.Mogla si roditi u RI i dobiti novac od grada Zg ako ste ti i muž građani grada Zagreba.

----------


## Angie75

Prvi sam put rodila uz epiduralnu, drugi put bez. S epiduralnom doslovno nisam osjećala ništa, ni trudove, ni bol, ni svoje noge, doslovno ni sam izgon (nisam znala da sam rodila dok mi nisu pokazali dijete) - a naravno da mi je babica nalegla na trbuh jer nisam dovoljno jako tiskala, rezali su me i šivali i dugo sam se oporavljala.

Drugi put sam rodila bez, i sam izgon i nije bolio koliko sam očekivala, a poslije me uhvatila takva sreća i euforija da to nije normalno. Neusporedivo s prvim porodom, a pritom nisam ni puknula niti su me rezali. Oporavila sam se začas. 

Treći put bih isto bez epiduralne.

----------


## Felix

tocno kaze sirius. ja sam rodila u grazu, a normalno sam dobila sve novce od grada zagreba.

----------


## mikka

a ja sam rodila u zagrebu, i nisam dobila nista  :Razz:

----------


## papak

> tocno kaze sirius. ja sam rodila u grazu, a normalno sam dobila sve novce od grada zagreba.



super! dobro da znam idući put!
hvala cure!

PS. TO TREBA OBJASNITI I DRUGIMA JER MISLIM DA IH JE PUNO U ZABLUDI BAŠ KAO ŠTO SAM I JA BILA! 
hvala još jednom

----------


## lelita

Hej epiduralke,imam pitanje!!
Sta vi mislite kolike su sanse da anesteziolog profula mjesto i da u tom slucaju porod ne bude bezbolan?
Znam da je pitanje glupo al eto zanima me..
I te glavobolje..ne znam dali cu se na kraju ipak odluciti za epiduralnu. A imam maksimalno desetak dana jos..
Pisite!!!

----------


## MGrubi

može se desiti čak i kod spinalne
spinalna ide dublje od epiduralne, jednoj rodilji se to desilo kod carskog reza, zarezali su je i onda skužili .. užas

no, to su uvježbani ljudi, ali mali rizik postoji

----------


## cvijeta73

evo da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom...(prvi post nakon par mjeseci, valjda i ovaj topik neće zaključati  :Smile:  ).
dakle, J sam rodila prije 7 godina sa 8 sati dripa, bez epiduralne, sa epiz. uzevši u obzir da spadam u totalne trtarošice od boli, kod mene nije dolazilo u obzir ono...sve zaboraviš kad dobiješ dijete u naručje (iako je to predivan osjećaj nakon sve one muke, ja i MM smo plakali zajedno jedno deset minuta od sreće). sam izgon je bio ok, nitko sretniji od mene kad su mi napokon rekli...e sad možete tiskati. zabavljala sam osoblje s rečenicama tipa "jadno moje dijete, nikad neće imati brata ni sestru" ili "svi su me lagali da to ne boli tako strašno" i sl. 
uglavnom, nakon šest godina ja opet trudna i oko 7 ujutro mi pukao vodenjak, kod doktora na pregled i kaže on meni...ja bi vam preporučio epiduralnu jer mi se čini da će kod vas to duže trajati i biti će prilično bolno. nije mi trebao dva puta reći...
da ne duljim - oko jedan po podne dobijam drip i epiduralnu (do tada sam na svojim trudovima koji su više nego podnošljivi i otvorila sam se 4 prsta); osjetim sve normalno (najviše me je bilo strah da neću osjetiti noge); dr me pita koliko me boli - ako je bol na prošlom porodu bila deset, koliko vas sada boli na skali od 1 do deset - ja odgovaram oko 4 - i to je realnost tijekom cijelog poroda. dakle, bolilo me, ali neusporedivo s prošlim porodom. e sad, oko 15.30 ja osjetim nekakav recimo nagon za tiskanjem, počinjem tiskati i beba za 10-tak minuta izlazi vani, ali ne plače odmah, nikakva panika , ali je na kraju dobila AGPAR 8/9 i nekakvu infekciju pa smo morali ostatiu bolnici 7 dana nakon poroda na terapiji antibioticima. ja nisam imala nikakve posljedice, odmah su mi bebu dali na prsa, nakon tri sata sam već hodala i tuširala se, nikakve glavobolje, križobolje i sl. 
nakon svega, moje je mišljenje da sam možda trebala početi tiskati nekoliko trudova prije nego što mi je rečeno, a što zbog epiduralne nisam osjetila da je beba već na izlazu. dakle, mislim da bi babice i doktori puno češće trebali pregledavati žene koje rađaju s epiduralnom jer jednostavno ne možeš biti svjestan kada je taj trenutak kad moraš tiskati (što sam s J bila itekako svjesna - nije moglo biti zabune).
eto, sve je dobro završilo, ali da je moglo i ne biti tako...
zato ako budem treći put ostala trudna, mislim da se neću odlučiti na epi.
eto, ovo je moje iskustvo i moje viđenje svega (da se odmah ogradim - nitko mi nije rekao da je beba bila bez kisika zbog epi, ali to je moje mišljenje), za buduće mame da procijene.

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da ta bol ije za ništa, da ima neku funkciju
http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2008/02/11/0689006.html



> "Problem vjerojatno nestaje zbog nedostatnog povećanja katekolamina (hormona nadbubrežne žlijezde)", smatra profesor Dieter Köhler, predsjednik znanstvenog povjerenstva Udruge. 
> 
> Ovaj hormon stresa majčin organizam otpušta tijekom uobičajenog poroda, zbog bolova koji nastaju za vrijeme trudova. Oni jamče da će do pluća fetusa doprijeti manje tekućine te istodobno proizvodi tvar koja proširuje i plućne alveole.


[/b]

----------


## lelita

Drage cure,
mozda ce mi bit lakse kad se izjadam malo..Bila sam s anesteziologom, razgovarala o epiduralnoj. Slovi kao iskusam lijecnik. Dogovorila da mi bude na porodu, dakle pristala na epiduralnu. I sad sam luda od straha!! Bojim se mogucih posljedica i za sebe i za bebu ali ne mogu, stvarno sam kukavica stoljeca otici i probati roditi bez nje.
Koliko sam cula, on bi bio za vrijeme cijelog poroda sa mnom..I moj ginekolog ce biti. Inace sam zdravstveni radnik.No, naravno da moze pogrijesiti i da nesto moze zakomploicirati..Ne znam kako da se smirim i opustim. Nisam valjda toliki baksuz da ce bas mene zeznuti?!Ne znam ni zasto pisem..Valjda se nadam da ce mi se netko javiti i utjesiti me..Mislim na one koje su prosle super!!Iako bi voljela da se javi bilo tko!! sva sam pogubljena.
Molim vas pisite!! I smirite me nekako.

----------


## MIHA1

> Drage cure,
> mozda ce mi bit lakse kad se izjadam malo..Bila sam s anesteziologom, razgovarala o epiduralnoj. Slovi kao iskusam lijecnik. Dogovorila da mi bude na porodu, dakle pristala na epiduralnu. I sad sam luda od straha!! Bojim se mogucih posljedica i za sebe i za bebu ali ne mogu, stvarno sam kukavica stoljeca otici i probati roditi bez nje.
> Koliko sam cula, on bi bio za vrijeme cijelog poroda sa mnom..I moj ginekolog ce biti. Inace sam zdravstveni radnik.No, naravno da moze pogrijesiti i da nesto moze zakomploicirati..Ne znam kako da se smirim i opustim. Nisam valjda toliki baksuz da ce bas mene zeznuti?!Ne znam ni zasto pisem..Valjda se nadam da ce mi se netko javiti i utjesiti me..Mislim na one koje su prosle super!!Iako bi voljela da se javi bilo tko!! sva sam pogubljena.
> Molim vas pisite!! I smirite me nekako.


Evo ja se javljam kao prvorotkinja koja je dobila epiduralnu na SD prije 13 mjeseci, i sve je prošlo u najboljem redu,nisam imala nikavih problema .Mislim da nemaš mjesta za brigu , misli pozitivno.  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

misli pozitivno
ako ti je strah da rodiš bez nje prevelik, on ti može zakočiti porod i pokrenuti lavinu intervencija i uduplati šanse za carski

----------


## Felix

lelita,

ti ne moras nista odlucivati SADA. kad trudovi pocnu, kad osjetis njihov intenzitet, kako se nosis s njima, prvo trazi da se kreces, hodas, trazi loptu, i ako shvatis da su bolovi pre-pre-jaki, uzmi epiduralnu. ali besmisleno je, mislim da se slazes s tim, uzeti epiduralnu ako shvatis da trudove sasvim dobro podnosis i sama i da ti nesto za ublazavanje boli zapravo i ne treba  :Wink:  

neke odluke treba donijeti tek u porodu, a ne prije. jer ne znas kakav ce ti biti porod, kako ces ga dozivljavati i kako ces se ponasati.

----------


## lelita

Hvala, hvala!!
Samo kod nas u bolnici u radjaoni nema anesteziolog pa sam zato morala dogovorit da bude. Kuzite, ako zatreba da je tu i da bude spreman.
Zahvaljujem vam se na brzim odgovorima. Stvarno ste super.Bez Rode bi sve bilo puuuno teze.  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

neka on bude u pričuvi, a ti ostavi sve opcije otvorene, pa ćeš vidjeti on the face of the place  :Wink: .
potpisujem Felix.

----------


## papak

[quote="lelita"]Hvala, hvala!!
Samo kod nas u bolnici u radjaoni nema anesteziolog pa sam zato morala dogovorit da bude. Kuzite, ako zatreba da je tu i da bude spreman.
Zahvaljujem vam se na brzim odgovorima. Stvarno ste super.Bez Rode bi sve bilo puuuno teze.  :Heart: [/quote


ej stara! sve bu ok! nist ne brini! malo ćeš osjetiti ubod lokalne anest. u ledjima a nakon toga više ništa...malo je neudoban taj položaj pogotovo ak te već dobro debelo peru trudovi, al da se izdržati. samo be cool i slušaj dobro što ti govore, važna je koncentracija i vlastiti mir!
bilo bi dobro da znaš tehnike disanja kod trudova- to je meni jaaako pomoglo! ja ti držim fige! i veselim se dolasku malenog anđelčića!
samo hrabro!  :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

> Za sve one koje žele epiduralnu a nisu upoznate sa posljedicama, malo znanstvenih dokaza..
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=135&Show=1033
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=135&Show=712


Ma kakva epiduralna, nema šanse...

Moje mišljenje je slijedeće: Žena je stvorena da rađa, zato i jest žena, zato i jest hrabra i zato ima toliko božanstvo i poštovanje. Nedaj Bože komplikacija postoji carski rez, ali ako se može prirodno, tako to treba odraditi. Drip i epiziotomiju podržavam jer to pomaže ženi da brže rodi, a i bebi da se manje muči.

----------


## mikka

> Drip i epiziotomiju podržavam jer to pomaže ženi da brže rodi, a i bebi da se manje muči.


ti se salis ili?  :?

----------


## pepi

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Drip i epiziotomiju podržavam jer to pomaže ženi da brže rodi, a i bebi da se manje muči.
> 
> 
> ti se salis ili?  :?


Iskusila sam trudove i s dripom i bez njega i samo ti mogu reći da ako bi ponovo rađala samo u krajnjoj nuždi dopustila da mi daju drip.
 Ti bolovi se ne mogu usporediti sa prirodnim trudovima i nadam se da nećeš morati iskusiti "ljepotu" dripa.

A tako je isto i sa epi i bez nje.

----------


## Pepita

Svi mi imamo pravo na svoje mišljenje. Ja ću za tri mjeseca imati priliku roditi i postati majka. Idem na to da sve prepuštam dr. 
Ne kažem da sam u pravu, ali sada sam tako pripremljena i tako idem roditi. 
Zbilja mi epiziotomija ne predstavlja ništa u odnosu na to da puknem pa da mi dole i dušu sašiju.
Na kraju krajeva nismo mi svi jedanki, ja se bojim poroda i znam da ću tražiti sve samo da to što prije prođe. Moje skromno mišljenje sada jest - bolje 2 sata s dripom nego 10 bez njega. 
Nakon poroda ću iskreno reći da li sam pogriješila ili ne, a naravno to ovisi i o samom porodu.

*mikka* ne trebaš se čuditi, ja sam odlazila na IVF-ove, a netko to ne bi za sve pare na svijetu, dakle, sto ljudi, sto čudi i sto različitih mišljenja.

----------


## koryanshea

> Zbilja mi epiziotomija ne predstavlja ništa u odnosu na to da puknem pa da mi dole i dušu sašiju.


:? pa prije ce ti dusu sasit ako te budu rezali, nego ako sama puknes...

----------


## pepi

> Svi mi imamo pravo na svoje mišljenje. Ja ću za tri mjeseca imati priliku roditi i postati majka. Idem na to da sve prepuštam dr. 
> Ne kažem da sam u pravu, ali sada sam tako pripremljena i tako idem roditi. 
> Zbilja mi epiziotomija ne predstavlja ništa u odnosu na to da puknem pa da mi dole i dušu sašiju.
> Na kraju krajeva nismo mi svi jedanki, ja se bojim poroda i znam da ću tražiti sve samo da to što prije prođe. Moje skromno mišljenje sada jest - bolje 2 sata s dripom nego 10 bez njega. 
> Nakon poroda ću iskreno reći da li sam pogriješila ili ne, a naravno to ovisi i o samom porodu.


 Ja sam ti samo željela približiti te dvije boli, jer sam imala sreću (ili nesreću) da to mogu usporediti.

I naravno da nismo svi jednaki i da imamo isti prag boli, samo ti savjetujem da se ne bojiš  :Love: .

Želim ti što bezbolniji porod i da onda možeš uživati u svojoj mrvici.  :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

*pepi* hvala ti od   :Heart:  na razumijevanju i na ovako lijepo napisanom postu. Ja znam da si u pravu i da su trudovi pod dripom užasavajući, samo kad se sjetim žena koje su zatvorene priključivali na drip  :shock: 
Ali tko zna kako će krenuti moj porod, budem li se brzo otvarala i bude li sve išlo super onda bolje da malo pretrpim i da se što prije to završi, a i da se beba manje muči, jer znam da će i nju jako boljeti.

Lijepo je kad žena ne treba biti rezana, ali ako dr. ili babica kažu da bi trebalo, a ja ne želim i puknem, pa to je gore nego rezanje. Znam punooo žena što su pukle dole, taj rez nije ravan kao kad ga oni naprave, to puca nepravilno i puno je gore sašiti. Tako da ako bude trebalo, hvala Bogu, već tada će moja patuljica Laura biti vani, moje dijete koje sanjam i želim tri godine, ma što je meni jedno rezanje naspram punkcije jajnih stanica, zbilja ništa...

Hvala ti pepi od srca na razumijevanju. Naravno kad to prođe pričat ću svoju priču, možda žaliti dan što su mi dali drip, ali ću je pričati iskreno, ako se nađe neka cura kao ja da zna što je čeka.

----------


## mikka

pepita nisam ja nis lose mislila, sori ak sam te uvrijedila.

inace, ako si malo citala o porodu i po forumu, i drip i epiziotomija su cesto nepotrebne i potencijalno opasne intervencije. 

naime, suprotno od onog sto kazes, beba ce se prije muciti uz drip nego bez njega, jer bez dripa porod ide tempom koji tebi i bebi odgovara (beba je inace aktivni sudionik poroda), a s dripom je ono "tko te pita", kontrakcije idu jedna za drugom bez prestanka i dolazi do opasnosti od rupture maternice i raznih drugih opasnosti za majku i bebu. uz to, drip nije garancija niti da ces se otvoriti niti da ce porod proci brze, naprotiv.

sto se epiziotomije tice, cak i WHO u svojim preporukama za sto sigurniji porod istice da je epiziotomija nepotreban i stetan zahvat. kad popucas bez rezanja, to je uglavnom povrsinska ozljeda koze koja zarasta brzo i bezbolno, za razliku od epi kod koje rezu osjetljive misice perineuma sto moze ostaviti trajne posljedice, a oporavak je puno bolniji i dugotrajniji.

ja imam 2 razlicita iskustva poroda. prvi je induciran, uz drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiziotomiju itd. nakon poroda nisam mogla mjesec dana hodati, a sjediti i puno duze. psihicke traume su bile puno dulje. zalijecila sam ih tek na drugom porodu, koji je bio najprirodniji moguc, bez ikakvih uplitanja i intervencija, rodila sam brze, lakse, malo sam popucala ali mogla sam sjediti isti dan, a drugi dan sam hodala normalno po kvartu. 

tako da je moje skromno misljenje da je puno sigurnije za mamu i bebu radati bez ikakvih intervencija, osim povremenog nadzora bebinog stanja, a ako dode do frke ici na hitni carski.

jos jednom sori ako sam te uvrijedila ili nesto, naime toliko sam citala o porodu i svemu prije drugog poroda da me ona tvoja recenica gore iskreno iznenadila.

tebi zelim srecu i cestitam ti na dugo zeljenoj trudnoci i bebici.   :Love:

----------


## mikka

aha, jos kratka opaska. kod nas vecina zena radja u lezecem polozaju koji je potpuno neprirodan i izrazito povecava mogucnost pucanja, jer je pritisak na medjicu veci. taj polozaj takoder otezava izlazak bebe. 

u polozajima koji su zenama puno prirodniji, recimo stojecem, cucecem ili klececem polozaju puno rjede dolazi do pucanja. isto tako je bitno ne tiskati svim silama, nego propustati bebu "mic po mic" i dati vremena medjici da se rastegne. mislim da je daleko najbolji "recept" slusati svoje tijelo. doktori i babice ne znaju kakav je kod koje zene sistem. mislim, ne znaju bolje od tebe same sta tebi u kojem trenutku pase, kako se ponasati, kako disati i koje polozaje zauzimati.

uh, sori ako sam upilala. necu vise   :Embarassed:

----------


## Jenz

> Moje skromno mišljenje sada jest - bolje 2 sata s dripom nego 10 bez njega.


Iskreno, ja sam rodila za 4 sata potpuno prirodno, bez ičega. Ulaskom u rađaonu bila sam otvorena samo 1 prst.

Moja cimerica je i uz gel i uz drip rađala punih 11 sati, a bila je otvorena 8 prstiju već.

Što hoću reći - drip ti nije garancija bržeg poroda, a definitivno ne ni lakšeg.

U svakom slučaju, sretno   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Pepita, vidim da su ti podastrli mnoge zastarjele informacije   :Sad:    Vjeruj mi da je steta da to sve prolazis i sama i prekasno saznas da stvari ne stoje tako kako su ti prezentirane - ja glasam za opciju da naucis iz tudjeg (loseg) iskustva   :Smile:  




> Ali tko zna kako će krenuti moj porod, budem li se brzo otvarala i bude li sve išlo super onda bolje da malo pretrpim i da se što prije to završi, a i da se beba manje muči, jer znam da će i nju jako boljeti.


Mikka ti je vec spomenula da je drip los.  Drip je zaista los za bebu.  Doktori kao ubrzavaju porod da bi to sve islo brze, ali to bas nema smisla.  Ili porod ide svojim tokom ili ne ide.  Drip tu nece bas pomoci.  Ako stvar ne ide, onda bi se trebalo ici na carski.  Drip ne bi trebao biti opcija.

Drip uzrokuje jake i ceste kontrakcije - neprirodne nasem tijelu.  Dijete s njima puno vise pati, nema razmaka izmedju kontrakcija, kolicina kisika koja dolazi djetetu je smanjena, i nerijetko se zavrsi na hitnom carskom jer su djetetu pali otkucaji  :/ 

Na dripu mamu puuuuno vise boli, pa su i vece sanse da ce se ipak odluciti za nesto sto smanjuje bol, nerijetko epiduralnu.  Epiduralna usporava porod, pa onda oni jos malo pojacaju drip (posto mama ionako ne osjeti koliko je jako).  ALI, dijete nema epiduralnu, ono osjeti svu tu kolicinu dripa na sebi - kako li je njemu?   :Sad:  

Ukoliko mama i ne uzme epiduralnu, vjerojatno ce joj uvaliti nesto drugo za smanjivanje bolova, tipa spazmex ili tako nesto.  Vjeruj mi da nista manje ne boli, a tocno si ko na drogama - u nekom polu svijetu.  Dijete se radja isto tako kao da je na drogama, vidno "premirno", omamljeno... Tako se i moj rodio   :Sad:  

Ako se ne varam (neka me ispravi netko ako sam u krivu) dokazana je povezanost dripa i zutice kod djeteta.  Je da i moje dijete je imalo zuticu, pa smo bili odvojeni x dana, pa smo i dobro prosli s dojenjem kako smo mogli (neki nisu bili nase srece).

Razloga protiv dripa je milion..  Nema smisla ih nabrajati, ovo su najbitniji.  Bitno je da si ti opustena, smirena, da si okruzena ljudima kojima vjerujes.  A ako porod ne ide, onda ne ide - i nema smisla ga forsirati dripom (ili ne daj boze vakumom na kraju) samo zato da bi bio vaginalan.






> Lijepo je kad žena ne treba biti rezana, ali ako dr. ili babica kažu da bi trebalo, a ja ne želim i puknem, pa to je gore nego rezanje. Znam punooo žena što su pukle dole, taj rez nije ravan kao kad ga oni naprave, to puca nepravilno i puno je gore sašiti. Tako da ako bude trebalo, hvala Bogu, već tada će moja patuljica Laura biti vani, moje dijete koje sanjam i želim tri godine, ma što je meni jedno rezanje naspram punkcije jajnih stanica, zbilja ništa...


Ovo gore kao da slusam recenicu bilo kojeg doktora.  NIJE pucanje gore nego rezanje.  Pucanje je najcesce (ako se uopce i desi) povrsinski, rezanje je rezanje cijelog misica!  Tu pricu nam prodaju desetljecima jer im se ne da paziti i polako voditi porod da se zena na miru porodi, njima se zuri, na traci smo, na nas se vice "guraj, tiskaj!", nema se vremena pustiti zenu da odradi izgon kako joj instinkti govore.  A da ne govorimo da se zeni dopusti da rodi u nekom drugom polozaju osim lezeceg (probaj se pokakti na lezeci pa vidi jel lakse tako ili sjedeci   :Wink:  ) 

Zena ne mora puknuti, zasto bi?  Ja sam bila prvorotka, rodila dijete 3950 gr, promjer glave 37 cm.  Nisam ni puknula niti su me rezali.  Doktor je znao koliko mi je bitno bilo da me ne rezu, i nisu.  Naravno da je izgon isao polako i smireno i sve je proslo super.  A na katu, kad me je sestra pogledala samo je rekla "aaaa vidi se da je doktor danas u smjeni, nijedna zena nije rezana   :Smile:  "  To je sve stvar njihove dobre volje.

Dokazano je znanstveno da je rezanje stetnije od eventualnog pucanja - zato je ta praksa davno napustena u zapadnom svijetu.. Ali mi kaskamo.  Proci ce jos godine "sakacenja zena" da bi se kod nas nesto promijenilo.

Meni je bilo nezamislivo da mi netko zareze dio vagine  :shock:  Pa to je moj intimni dio, dio koji ce mi jos puno puta trebati u zivotu.  Da su me rezali vjerujem da bi zarezali i dio moje duse - jer to je cisto sakacenje.  Nista drugo.  Pa pogledaj samo na forumu kolika je kolicina zena koje su imale veeelikih problema sa savovima poslije - izrasline na savovima, bolni savovi prilikom odnosa, zatezanje (bol) na promjenu vremena jos gooodinama kasnije  :shock:  itd.  Uzas i prestrasno   :Sad:  

Ja nisam htjela biti invalid poslije poroda.  Htjela sam se moci brinuti za svoje dijete. To mi je bilo strasno bitno.  Dojenje mi je bilo bitno - a znala sam da ce dojenje biti upitno ako me iskasape (i ne budem se uopce mogla namjestiti i dojiti na miru).  Frendici koja je rodila poslije mene sam pricala o tome da proba inzistirati da je ne rezu, nije se usudila.  Rekla je da ce tako kako svi.  A kad je rodila, i kad su se "zanijeli" sa skarama, i kad nije mogla mjesec i pol sjesti (a da ne govorimo o odlascima na wc i recimo vrsenju velike nuzde - probaj to zamisliti), onda je proklinjala dan kad im se prepustila, i nije mogla prezaliti sto nije barem probala traziti.  Ali onda je bilo kasno.  Za drugi put ce znati.

Pepita, toplo se nadam ce ti nasa (losa) iskustva pomoci, i da neces biti jedna u nizu kojoj je prvi porod bio koma   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje skromno mišljenje sada jest - bolje 2 sata s dripom nego 10 bez njega. 
> 
> 
> Iskreno, ja sam rodila za 4 sata potpuno prirodno, bez ičega. Ulaskom u rađaonu bila sam otvorena samo 1 prst.
> 
> Moja cimerica je i uz gel i uz drip rađala punih 11 sati, a bila je otvorena 8 prstiju već.
> ...


Ovo me sad potaknulo na jos nesto.  Nerijetko se desi da kad daju umjetni oksitocin (drip) mami da se tijelo jednostavno opire njemu, i da porod u potpunosti STANE. 

Nema razloga za drip, a puno ih je protiv   :Smile:    Pepita, citaj, educiraj se, osnazi se.  Ti si zena.  Zene vec milionima godina radjaju, i nase tijelo to zna odraditi i bez pomoci sastrane.  Nema razloga da i tvoje to ne odradi savrseno.    :Smile:

----------


## katajina

Imala sam dvije epi, sama sam kriva, niti jednom nisam rekla NE ŽELIM REZANJE. Nadam se da ću treći put biti pametnija.
Neću ti puniti glavu kako to boli, teško je sjediti, ne možeš na wc...Mislim da je dovoljno da ti kažem tko mi se treći put približi sa škarama ostat će bez ruke   :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> jos jednom sori ako sam te uvrijedila ili nesto, naime toliko sam citala o porodu i svemu prije drugog poroda da me ona tvoja recenica gore iskreno iznenadila.
> 
> tebi zelim srecu i cestitam ti na dugo zeljenoj trudnoci i bebici.


*mikka* ma što pričaš gluposti   :Laughing:  pa nisi me ničim uvrijedila niti bi ovakve teme trebale bilo koga uvrijediti. Svi mi imamo svoje stavove i svoja mišljenja. S tim da se tvoje mišljenje i mišljenje drugih cura koje su rodile računa kao više jer ipak imate iskustva u tome.

*anchie76* lijepo si sve napisala. Slušam ja vas cure i čitam svaku riječ, ali... Kako ću ja nekog natjerati da me šalje na carski rez??? Moja susjeda je nedavno rađala od pet sati ujutro do osam sati navečer i u osam su je odveli na carski  :? Ja bi vjerojatno do osam već umrla.

*mikka* i ja se slažem za ležeći položaj. To je i meni totalno glupo, ali vjerojatno dr. najjednostavnije. 

Ja ću cure roditi u spllitskom rodilištu, bit će dobro ako me čuju kad ih budem zvala kamoli da pitam da rodim čučeći   :Laughing:  

*anchie76* baš sam sada zbunjena i nemam pojma odakle da počmem. Davno sam izgubila osjećaj intimnosti kad se radi o mojoj "pikici"   :Grin:  jer ići na potpomognutu, izgubi se puno toga...ni danas ne razumijem kako se Bog odlučio da mi da dijete prirodnim putem, kad sam se prije toga namučila.
Sjednem pa se mislim, ona punkcija jajnih stanica, užas jedan  :shock: da to može tako boljeti čovjeku ne ide do mozga.
Nakon jake hiperstimulacije, hospitalizacije i naposljetku kada mi je maternica izbacila komad veličine šake  :shock: ti bolovi i psihički i fizički...

Cure ja mislim da sam izmučena   :Sad:  i od želje za bebom i od svega i mislim da zato prepuštam sve samo da vidim svoju curicu   :Sad:  
Valjda mi onda treba pomoć pametnih RODA, zato na kraju krajeva i jesmo sve tu.

Ako netko ima volje i želje da pomogne jednoj trudnici bit ću mu zahvalna   :Heart:  

Nakon IVF-a i strahova hoću li ikada imati to dijete, pristala bi na bilo kakav porod, samo da se to dijete rodi i da ga daju meni u ruke. Valjda me kužite što hoću reći   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

> Nakon IVF-a i strahova hoću li ikada imati to dijete, pristala bi na bilo kakav porod, samo da se to dijete rodi i da ga daju meni u ruke. Valjda me kužite što hoću reći


Bas zato sto ste toliko muke prosli da dodjete do djeteta, ono zasluzuje samo najbolje   :Heart:    Pa tako i porod.  Porod nas definira, i nase strahove i ljubav i sto jos drugih stvari.  Majka priroda je stvari napravila savrsenim - mi svojim uplitanjem i "pomaganjem" cesto uprskamo stvar.  Upravo je to slucaj s uplitanjem u porod.  Ako ima za negdje kod nas posuditi film, probaj doci do "business of being born" - tu su stvari savrseno objasnjene - sve ce ti postati jasno zasto te intervencije nisu dobre.

Za pocetak procitaj sve sto pise kod nas na portalu.  Osnazit ce te te price i dati ti snage za boriti se.  Ti ne moras traziti carski, ali mozes inzistirati da te puste na miru, da te ne ometaju, da ti daju privatnost - to su sve stvari koje omogucuju da porod napreduje dobro. Nema razloga zasto i tvoj ne bi napredovao dobro   :Smile:  

Evo ti jedan tekst mitovi i istine o epiziotomiji, vjerujem da ce ti puno toga rasvijetliti o nuznosti rezanja na porodu   :Smile:    A s lijeve strane tog teksta ima jos jaaaaako puno tekstova koji ce te nadahnuti i uliti ti vjeru u vlastito tijelo pa ih citaj kad uhvatis vremena   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

*anchie76 *  :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Evo ti glavna stranica, pa polako kreni u iscitavanje u razno raznih tekstova http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124

Ja se nadam da ce ti porod biti tocno onakav kakav si zelis   :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

> Ja se nadam da ce ti porod biti tocno onakav kakav si zelis


Takav sigurno ne može biti   :Laughing:  osim u snovima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ali ako se spustim na zemlju i realno ga zamislim onda bi ti se riječi mogle i pozlatiti   :Heart:  

Još imam tri mjeseca, hvala ti za link, čitat ću i proučavati, pripremati se i paziti da se ne prepadnem jer to nije dobro.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja se nadam da ce ti porod biti tocno onakav kakav si zelis  
> 
> 
> Takav sigurno ne može biti   osim u snovima     ali ako se spustim na zemlju i realno ga zamislim onda bi ti se riječi mogle i pozlatiti   
> 
> Još imam tri mjeseca, hvala ti za link, čitat ću i proučavati, pripremati se i paziti da se ne prepadnem jer to nije dobro.


Nemas se sta prepasti.. prepast ce te strasne price koje se pricaju kako je epiziotomija nuzna, pa price raznih zena koje kad vide trudnicu imaju potrebu ispricati kako su one 3 dana radjaleeeeee   :Grin:    Ovi svi tekstovi ce ti pomoci da bolje razumijes svoje tijelo i da se bolje pripremis za ono sto te ocekuje   :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Imam ja svoju mamu hrabricu koja je prošla ono što rijetko koja žena prođe. Od petoro djece dvoje živih, ja i moj brat, ostale je gubila u šestom i sedmom mjesecu trudnoće. Mišići maternice preslabi. Morala je ležati od prvog dana kada je saznala za trudnoću pa do kraja i usprkos ležanju gubila djecu. Kad je bila trudna s menom u petom mjesecu se otvorila 4 cm pa su je dole šivali, ja sam rođena na zadak, ma prestrašno... Jednog sina što je izgubila, trčala je u bolnicu, a nogice su mu virile iz nje   :Sad:   ona ih je držala da ne ispadne cijelo dijete, ma užas...

Može li mi itko ispričati gore priče   :Grin:  

Sve će to biti dobro *anchie* moja   :Love:   :Heart:  

Dobro si ovo napisala, baš mi mnogo žena prilazi s nekim ružnim i na kraju glupim pričama, baš čudno  :? 
Nedavno sam slušala priču kako da obvezno uzmem epiduralnu jer da neću tako lako roditi  :? baš glupo, nisam zbilja imala nikakav komentar na takve gluposti  :? 

Najdraže od svega im je strašiti me da sam jako uska i da neće proći beba, e to me ne mogu strašiti, jer nema to nikakve veze da li je žena mala ili ne... sve to ovisi...  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ja obicno kad vidim trudnicu u visokom stadiju trudnoce (s kojom sam bliska!) kazem: "ajme TOLIKO ti zavidim na ovom divnom iskustvu koje je pred tobom.  Prekrasan je osjecaj roditi, i zaista ti zavidim sto ces ti to proci uskoro   :Heart:  "  

Obicno ostanu ovak  :shock:   Nisu navikle na lijepe price.. svi pricaju o tom porodu kao da je nesto najgore na svijetu, a nema ljepseg nego na svijet donijeti dijete.  Prekrasno, predivno, tako osnazujuce.  Zensko tijelo je zaista mocno   :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

To zbilja jest nešto najljepše na svijetu   :Love:  
Ja ne mogu vjerovati da će ova mala patuljica u meni jednog dana izaći. Sama trudnoća mi je toliko posebna. To malo biće u meni spava, jede, igra se i mamu ljuti kad kasno navečer radi tulume   :Grin:  

*anchie* ljepšu trudnoću nisam mogla poželjeti, bar do sada, nikakvih simptoma ja nemam osim što raste stomak, ni mučnina, ni zatvora, ni loših raspoloženja, ma ništa, ništa...ne smetaju mi vrućine, od prvog dana radim sve, čistim, peglam, perem, ma sve...osim što naravno ne dižem puno teško i sl.
Kad sam ostala trudna zaklela sam se sebi da će ovo biti trudnoća kao i svaka druga, ne trudnoća poslije IVF-a već onakva kakva bi trebala ima svaka žena, bezbrižna i sretna...i gle čuda...upravo takva je i ispala   :Love:

----------


## Kamil12

kroz porod od 12 sati bez otvaranja i dripa u ležećem položaju.ne znam tko ne bi primio epiduralnu...dobila sam dvije doze koje su trebale trajati 4 sata a trajale su maksimalno 3,5 sata...na kraju je popustila i epiduralna a ja sam u mukama pod jakim drip trudovima radala još punih sat vremena...umorna, dehidrirana, bez snage...sta bi bilo da mi nisu skratili i ta 3,5 sata muka...da li bi izdržala?vec pri kraju nisam vise mogla ni tiskati...

pitam one koje su imale slična iskustva, da li bi primile epiduralnu? ne, pitam one koje nisu imale slične porode i slična iskustva... kako može lakše biti ženi da dobije drip a bez epiduralne?i da se porađa 12 sati? :shock: 

nije mi jasno to...ako se pak zalazemo za porod i ne zelimo drip,i ne znam ja sta sve ne...

NARAVNO DA BI BILO SUPER DA SVI MOŽEMO RODITI PRIRODNIM PUTEM BEZ IKAKVIH DRIPOVA I ANESTETIKA...NA PRIRODNE NAČINE I DA JE SVE U SKLADU S PRIRODOM...TA SVI SMO MI ZA TO...ALI STVARNOST NAŽALOST CESTO PUTA BUDE DRUGAČIJA...ZATO NEMOJMO PRETJERIVATI SA ZAKLJUČCIMA...

----------


## Pepita

Meni je logično ako se žena nikako ne otvara da ide na carski rez, a ne da dobije epiduralnu  :? Možda griješim, ali nakon 12 sati rađanja bez da se otvorim i centimetra pod dripom, pa zar to nije dovoljno za carski rez  :?

----------


## Kamil12

postupno se sa dripom otvaras, samo sto kod nekog dulje traje otvaranje a kod nekog brže. nažalost kod mene je otvaranje trajalo dulje. a carski rez se smatra kao krajnja opcija ako je netko u opasnosti,dijete ili majka. a ne ako porod traje dulje. imaš kratki, normalan i produljeni porod. moj je bio produljeni porod a produljenim se smatra porod između 12 i 18 sati. no, ne smatra se da je potreban carski rez. on se uzima u obzir kao zadnja opcija....ako se epiduralna daje strucno nema nikakvih problema. u Petrovoj sam rodila i sve je bilo i najboljem redu, porod se smatra urednim. no, vjeruj mi bez epiduralne ne bi tako dugo izdržala...nisam zagovaratelj no to je moje iskustvo...  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Kamil, zao mi je da si imala takav porod   :Sad:   Vjeruj mi da ZNAM kako ti je bilo - i ja sam dobila drip i imala zadovoljstvo i cast iskusiti to  :/ 

Pitanje je zasto se nisi otvarala.. Da li su ti dopustili da se setas, da li su ti oni sami usadili ideju da se ne otvaras dovoljno (ja sam imala prilike cuti "hm.. lose ide.." - vjerujem da bi i moj feedback bio drugaciji da je njihov odgovor bio drugaciji i pozitivniji - poticajniji), da li si se osjecala ko na kolodvoru (ja jesam, svatko ko prodje bi zavirio da vidi kako moj porod ide), i jos milion drugih sitnica koje utjecu na tijek poroda.  Ne zelim se ni upustati u analizu tvog poroda niti ti insinuirati.  Ti ces najbolje moci razmisliti kako si se osjecala i sto se dogadjalo u toj cijeloj prici.

Ja znam da sam mogla roditi i bez dripa i da su me zeznuli s dripom.  Samo zato sto nisu imali vremena cekati da moje tijelo dodje na svoje.  A nismo sve zene iste, neka ce roditi za 2h a neka za 24 h.  Ali ce ova prva dobiti trudove odmah jake i roditi za 2h, a ova druga ce se polako i uz lagane trudove otvarati polako pa sve jace i jace.  To treba postovati, a to nase bolnice ne rade (jednostavno nemaju vremena za to, rodilja je previse, mjesta premalo itd.).

No mene je ovo iskustvo osnazilo.  ZNAM da moze drugacije i bolje.  I ZNAM da mi nisu pomogli sa dripom.  U stvari sam imala velike srece da nisam zavrsila na carskom - eto moje tijelo je uspjelo odraditi svoje i usprkos njihovim intervencijama.  Za sljedeci put cu znati bolje   :Smile:  

A o tome koliko je nase tijelo osjetljivo za vrijeme poroda, iskopirat cu svoj stari post na tu temu (da ne pisem ponovo):




> Jedna divna babica je napisala jednu divnu knjigu o porodu.. u kojoj, medju milion drugih stvari, opisuje i kako su kobile osjetljive, i kako nema sanse da donesu zdrijebe na svijet ukoliko je covjek prisutan (osjeca se ugrozeno). Porod ce se zaustaviti i cekat ce se da uvjeti budu povoljni da se porod normalno dalje nastavi. I svi veterinari to znaju i postuju. I tako da studenti koji zele to gledati znaju da moraju biti sakriveni i da kobila ne smije biti svjesna njihove prisutnosti. Tako je to kod konja... 
> 
> A kod ljudi.... Zene su JOS OSJETLJIVIJE od kobila... I kod zena postoje sistemi koji zaustavljaju porod ukoliko nisu povoljni uvjeti (kao npr kad je zenu strah - ali ne mora biti ni strah, moze biti neugoda, neizvjesnost, itd. - automatski se dize adrenalin u krvi koji negira utjecaj oksitocina i instant se zaustavlja porod da majka i dijete ne bi bili ugrozeni; kad se situacija normalizira, adrenalin opada, oksitocin preuzima ulogu, porod se nastavlja...)... E sad, imajuci u vidu ovo sve, vidimo koliko je bitno da je zena na miru i smirena tjekom poroda, da ju se ne ometa, i koliko je tu "delikatnih" hormona u igri koje je lako omesti u njihovoj ulozi. I zato je bitno da zena na porodu ima svoj mir, svoju intimu (da se adrenalin ne povecava) i svoj tempo i priliku slusati svoje tijelo i sudjelovati u svemu tome.... Ispitivanje podataka kad se dodje na porod, davanje klizme, brijanje i svi drugi "krasni" procesi naravno da remete taj mir i smirenost rodilje. I nisu to neke "velike" stvari ali su sitnice koje utjecu na tijek poroda, vjerovala ili ne.

----------


## astral

ame meni! termin  mi je za mjesec i po dana i svi me pomalo počinju pitati da li me hvata panika? inače odgovorim, ne, zašto bi? al moram priznat da sam sad već pomalo u strahu. nije mme strah bolova i trudova nego me najviše frka "rezanja" i šivanja. pošto moram ići u splitsko rodilište (a priče iz  splitskog rodilišta su ajme!) kako ću ja njima reći da ne želim da me režu i što je najbitnije dali će me poslušati?

----------


## Kamil12

draga anchie76,

vodenjak je procurio bez otvaranja i to naglo na sto su me odmah zavezali za krevet. i nakon toga se nisam vise nikud mogla micati. naravno da bi i meni bilo bolje da je sve bilo puno drugacije. nisam ni za drip ni za brzi porod ali po svemu sudeci drugacije u tom trenutku nije islo- vodenjak procurio, nisam se otvarala dovoljno brzo i ocekivao se dug porod. najgore od svega je sto sam dobila drip a uz takvo nesto sam pristala i na epiduralnu. i nisam zazalila jer mi je doista skratilo bolove za nekoliko sati do samog poroda....eto to je moja prica, nazalost bilo mi je to traumaticno iskustvo ali se nadam da ce drugi put ako ga bude bilo biti bolje jer znam sto sam sve prosla prvi put. no, glupo je da takve nase price citaju nase trudnice i da se plase, kako ce im biti na porodu. jednostavno svatko dozivljava porod na svoj nacin i niti jedan nije isti. tako da se cure ne trebaju brinuti oko toga, jer na kraju svi ostanemo "thank God" zivi i zdravi. samo sto kod nekog oporavak krace a kod nekog dulje traje.

nadajmo se samo da ovakvih iskustava biti manje, a da ce nase trudilice biti zadovoljne i sretne s puno lijepih sjecanja...

----------


## Pepita

> ame meni! termin  mi je za mjesec i po dana i svi me pomalo počinju pitati da li me hvata panika? inače odgovorim, ne, zašto bi? al moram priznat da sam sad već pomalo u strahu. nije mme strah bolova i trudova nego me najviše frka "rezanja" i šivanja. pošto moram ići u splitsko rodilište (a priče iz  splitskog rodilišta su ajme!) kako ću ja njima reći da ne želim da me režu i što je najbitnije dali će me poslušati?


To se i ja pitam  :/ 

Ja sam čula da oni ne pitaju, nego rade po svom. Upravo danas pričam s prijateljicom koja je rekla NE drip, a oni je priključili na drip. Pita ona što je to, a oni tvrde "samo infuzija" i muž joj čita na bočici i kaže "Bože pa dali su ti drip"  :?

----------


## mikka

cure, imate pravo traziti da vam se objasni sve sto se radi s vama, i odbiti ako vam se ne svidja i/ili ako smatrate da je nepotrebno. zato je dobro voditi sa sobom na porod nekog tko ce se brinuti o vasim zeljama i potrebama dok se vi koncentrirate na trudove.

to su vasa prava kao "pacijenata" (navodnici su tu jer trudnoca i porod nisu bolest), i ne odustajte samo zato jer je osoblje naviklo da bude po njihovom i da im se ne proturijeci.

----------


## mikka

ja sam svoju borbu "hrabro" rijesila tako da sam ostala doma  :Aparatic:

----------


## koryanshea

cure moje ja bi na vasem mjestu u sinj umjesto u split  :Smile:

----------


## mikonja

> Ja ću cure roditi u spllitskom rodilištu, bit će dobro ako me čuju kad ih budem zvala kamoli da pitam da rodim čučeći


e ova ti je dobra   :Laughing:   al nažalost i točna   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> vodenjak je procurio bez otvaranja i to naglo na sto su me odmah zavezali za krevet. i nakon toga se nisam vise nikud mogla micati. 
> 
> ali po svemu sudeci drugacije u tom trenutku nije islo- vodenjak procurio, nisam se otvarala dovoljno brzo i ocekivao se dug porod. 
> ...


dakako da se nisi otvarala dovoljno brzo, prislinim vezanjem ( :shock: ) i ležanjem na leđima je normalno da ti se porod uspori
porod i otvaranje ubrzava : hodanje, sjedenje na lopti .... sve okomite radnje, njihanje kukovima, sve radnje gdje ti gravitacija pomaže spuštanju bebe

zeznuli su u startu i onda su samo dodali kemiju da riješe to jedino kako znaju

----------


## Pepita

*MGrubi* ako sam dobro shvatila kad počmu oni prvi trudovi, blagi i neredoviti treba stati na noge i ne sjedati dokle god se ne krene u bolnicu. Opustiti se i nešto raditi samo da sam na nogama, da beba pritišće dole.

U bolnicu se ide ako pukne vodenjak ili dođu trudovi na svakih 5-6 minuta. Je li tako   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## argenta

> U bolnicu se ide ako pukne vodenjak ili dođu trudovi na svakih 5-6 minuta. Je li tako


Tako će ti savjetovati najveći dio liječnika, da.

Ali dodala bih svoje iskustvo. Kad sam kao prvorotka došla u bolnicu s trudovima na 5 min, ali zatvorena, jedna mi je ljubazna doktorica rekla da ne dolazim sve dok, doslovno, "mogu stajati na nogama" jer će me oni u suprotnom "morati poroditi  _na bilo koji način_". Nažalost, taj je put nisam poslušala i stvarno sam završila na bušenju vodenjaka, dripanju, ležanju, nasilnom otvaranju, rezanju... Da sam znala koliko će biti strašno, stvarno bih tražila epiduralnu, jer mi je drip bio nezamislivo bolan.

Drugi put sam odlučila poslušati savjet i moji trudovi nisu bili ni blizu onima na dripu i nisam niti jedan put poželjela ništa da ih umanji -- bili su bolni, ali skroz podnošljivi. Dakle, ako ti je bolnica blizu a sve ide ok, možda razmisli o tome da ostaneš malo dulje kod kuće, dok se stvar "ne zahukta".

----------


## MGrubi

> *MGrubi* ako sam dobro shvatila kad počmu oni prvi trudovi, blagi i neredoviti treba stati na noge i ne sjedati dokle god se ne krene u bolnicu. Opustiti se i nešto raditi samo da sam na nogama, da beba pritišće dole.
> 
> U bolnicu se ide ako pukne vodenjak ili dođu trudovi na svakih 5-6 minuta. Je li tako


samo slušaj svoje tijelo, ako želiš se malo opustiti u toploj kupki, opusti se
što si opuštenija porod će bolje napredovati
trebaš se osječati sigurno

mi žene imamo taj stari životinjski mehanizam za preživljavanje: ako se rodilja osjeti ugroženo, nesigurno, porod se zaustavlja (adrealin) dok rodilaj en nađe sigurnu lokaciju

----------


## astral

nažalost ja sam sa otoka tako da nemogu baš birati u koju ću bolnicu, al eto šta je tu je, vidit ćemo kako će to sve ići i nadat se najboljemu.  :Wink:  [/quote]

----------


## argenta

> nažalost ja sam sa otoka tako da nemogu baš birati u koju ću bolnicu, al eto šta je tu je, vidit ćemo kako će to sve ići i nadat se najboljemu.


Pa ako ne možeš birati koju ćeš, možda možeš izabrati _kada_ ćeš.
Pogledaj, na primjer, Kanginu priču s poroda: ona je došla pred bolnicu nešto ranije i šetala se do zadnjega.

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam imala inducirani porod (radi nekih komplikacija) - u 10.30 su mi potrgali vodenjak i dobila drip, u 11 epiduralnu a u 12.55 sam rodila. Inače sam paničar s izuzetno niskim pragom tolerancije na bol.  
I moram priznati da je mene epi "spasio" - da mi je i drugi put tako roditi odmah bi na slijedeće   :Smile:  
Posljedica nisam imala.

Pa sad, tko voli nek izvoli - al ja bez epi ne prilazim bolnici drugi put

----------


## ivana b

od cijelog poroda najmanje čega se sjećam je bol trudova, a najviše čega se sjećam tj. ono što mi je najviše smetalo je odnos osoblja prema meni, dehidracija, nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomija. Nažalost ovo zadnje me i 9mj nakon poroda često boli kad sjednem pa se moram namještati  :/ 
Epiduralnu nisam uzela niti bi idući put - nisu trudovi ti koji su gadni u cijeloj priči, nego oporavak. Kako se brinuti za dijete kad si tako raskasapljen   :Sad:   zbog  svega zajedno često poželim više ne rađati makar želimo još djece

----------


## mikka

e, muka mi dode kad citam o nalijeganju na trbuh cak i vise nego od dripa i epi. pa dobro, koji je njima?!?! ak je takva frka, nek puste zenu da ustane, a ne da joj silom guraju bebu van. ma uzas, stvarno mi se povraca kad citam sto rade nekim zenama..   :Mad:

----------


## Pepita

> e, muka mi dode kad citam o nalijeganju na trbuh cak i vise nego od dripa i epi. pa dobro, koji je njima?!?! ak je takva frka, nek puste zenu da ustane, a ne da joj silom guraju bebu van. ma uzas, stvarno mi se povraca kad citam sto rade nekim zenama..


Potpisujem!

mikka   :Love:

----------


## mikonja

> *MGrubi* ako sam dobro shvatila kad počmu oni prvi trudovi, blagi i neredoviti treba stati na noge i ne sjedati dokle god se ne krene u bolnicu. Opustiti se i nešto raditi samo da sam na nogama, da beba pritišće dole.
> 
> U bolnicu se ide ako pukne vodenjak ili dođu trudovi na svakih 5-6 minuta. Je li tako


*Pepita*, žao mi je što još nisam uhvatila vremena da napišem svoju priču sa poroda...u svakom slučaju reći ću ti u par crtica...

Mene su trudovi uhvatili u 2:30 ujutro i to odmah s razmakom na 3 minute a trajali su po minutu (vodenjak nije pukao)...prije toga ništa ali apsolutno ništa...mm me tjerao u rodilište al poznavajući st rodilište ja se nisam dala...cijelo vrijeme sam govorila: ma ovo su lažni, nije po knjizi i po pravilima   :Laughing:  , ne može odmah ići na minut svako 3 minute...

mm zvao svoju majku (koja je medicinska sestra al u mirovini) i ona mu naredi da me vozi tj. i odvuče ako treba jer mogu rodit doma....
ja dođem u naše rodilište u 04:45, nakon puste procedure sa papirima, vičem sa vrata da bih epiduralnu (tražila sam je odmah jer sam znala da mi je nitko neće dati usred noći niti će oni zvati anesteziologa) al bolovi uopće nisu bili strašni....dođe doktor, pregleda me i kaže: 8cm otvorena, zaboravite epiduralnu, idete odmah u box....u 05:30 sam ušla u box a u 06:05 je stigao krcko...  :Grin:   eto šta ti je prvorotka....

znači prošla sam bez klistira, bez dripa (iako su mi otvorili venski put iz predostožnosti, al nikakva "cijev" nije stavljena na kanilu), bez epiduralne...nisu mi dali niti da se otuširam.... bila je panika da što prije idem u box... u boxu su mi dopustili da se na stolu namještam kako mi odgovara ( i to je napredak)
jedino što im zamjeram bilo je bušenje vodenjaka kad sam bila 9cm otvorena....i da rezali su me (dobila sam objašnjenje za to - krcko je htio svom silinom i žestinom vani tako da bi bila popucala, ono što se kaže, do glave pa im taj zahvat ne zamjeram) a i  ovako me je malac poprilično sredio...sad samo zamišljam horor koji bi se dogodio da me nisu recnuli...

za doktora koji me porodio i šivao čula sam sve same pohvale i zaista je prvenstveno ČOVJEK a tek onda doktor (što je itekako bitno za st rodilište)...kasnije sam čula da ga zovu Singerica   :Laughing:   a sada mi je i jasno zašto   :Grin: 

na odlasku mi je rekao: gospođo, sljedeći put kad budete trebali rodit, odmah se uputite u rodilište da ne rodite doma   :Grin:

----------


## astral

mikonja, super ti je priča! ja se nadam da ću proć slično.


argenta, ako bude sve po planu ja ću ići prije u split i tamo čekat da počne porod. a ako beba urani e onda mi je svejedno jer ću u st ili trajektom ili helikopterom. :/

----------


## Pepita

*mikonja* zbilja super priča   :Love:  
Ti si draga stvorena za rađanje   :Heart:  

Ja šetam po cijele dane, tako se tješim da ću se brže otvarati. Ne stajem ljudi moji, zavežem psa za uzicu i krenem pa kud me noge odnesu   :Grin:  znamo šetati i po dva sata bez prestanka.
Ako se itko veseli mom porodu onda je to definitivno moj pas, jer on nije pas za duge šetnje i vjerojatno mu je više puna kapa mene i šetanja, al' bar nešto korisno od toga, nikad neće biti u boljoj kondiciji   :Laughing:  

Meni mama živi 2 minute od rodilišta, ja sam malo dalje. Ako budem imala one lagane trudove što se jave 24 sata prije poroda, ja idem u mame i šetat ću dokle god ne budem za bolnicu, ma taman bila neznam koja kiša, nema šanse da doma sjedim. 
Ohrabrile ste me cure što se tiče timeinga za ući u rodilište, vjerujem da će mi moj organizam najbolje reći kada je vrijeme za porod   :Grin:

----------


## mikonja

> *mikonja* zbilja super priča   
> Ti si draga stvorena za rađanje


hvala ti....kad bi mi netko rekao da će svaki porod biti takav rodila bih ih još 15   :Grin:  

ja sam isto zadnje dane šetala i šetala...al ne zato što sam htjela šetat i brzo rodit već zato što nismo bili sve kupili a prvenstveno krevetić (u kojem je spavao puna dva dana nakon dolaska iz rodilišta a od tada spava sa mnom-a i jednostavnije mi je zbog dojenja)...nisu mi ni torbe bile baš spremne pa je mm u panici umjesto da stavi punjač od mobitela u torbu stavio punjač od laptopa...  :Laughing:   on je bio u većoj panici od mene...

još jedna stvar....obzirom da je porod bio u noći sa subote na nedjelju (točnije raaano nedjeljno jutro), sa mnom je bila stalno jedna babica i taj doktor...a i potrefilo se da sam u tom trenutku jedino ja bila u boxu i rađala...ostali dežurni doktori su bili na hitnom carskom....kad su me stavili u predrađaonu na promatranje, e onda se stvorila kolona za boxeve ( a rađala sam u 9. mjesecu kad je baby boom u st rodilištu)...

što se tiče poroda, sve su mi objašnjavali i razgovarali sa mnom...možda tako ne bi bilo da nisam bila jedina u tom trenutku...
cimerice u sobi su mi bile super, obje su bile prvorotke...i mi smo bile jedina soba gdje nas je bilo 3, u svim ostalim sobama ih je bilo po 7-8....

sestre su bile ok-donosile su bebe kad god smo zatražile (a bebe su ionako veliku većinu dana bile s nama), čistačice su bile najbolje   :Grin:  (uvijek spremne pomoći i uvijek su se s nama zafrkavale), spiza je bila izvrsna....wc-i su bili uredni i čisti....jedino što je nedostajalo su bile spavaćice i posteljina ( al to sam ionako ponijela svoje od kuće)....

----------


## zrinka

a meni je drago da si ti rodila i bez klistira i bez dripa i bez epiduralne  :D 

cestitam

----------


## Trina

Vidim da gore Pepita podržava drip i epiziotomiju.Ja sam rađala dva put sa dripom i jednom bez.Iako su trudovi za dripom intenzivniji,brži i ajmoreći gori,meni definitivno odgovara takav način nego bez dripa.Ja sam očito tip koji nebi izdržao porod dulji od tri sata jer nakon točno toliko vremena u boksu(i sat,dva prošetanih trudova ranije) ja sam u više navrata gubila svijest.Sa dripom porodi su trajali vrlo,vrlo kratko,malo više od sat vremena.Tako da je meni lakše jače i kraće nego slabije i duže.Mada to slabije nije toliko slabije da je vrijedno spomena.Eto u mom slučaju je bilo tako.Prvi put sam rezana,druga dva nisam na moju inicijativu i uvijek bi bez epiziotomije.Ako se može izbjeći,naravno.

----------

